# Richard Barathy/American Combat Karate



## donald

Is any one familar with the late Mr.Barathy´s system? Are any of his former students actively teaching the system? His was a story of extreme determination.  He battled lupus for many years, but God truly blessed the man with gut grit. One of his more well known students was, Mr.Mark Gastenau of pro., football fame. What ever happened to him by the way? I just think Mr. Barathy´s story is amazing. Can anyone answer my quiries?:asian:


----------



## GouRonin

Barathy was one tough mofo who was well known for ability to brawl and his breaking ability. He is probably best known for his break on TV where he lite the blocks on fire with fluid and broke them but burned himself. I believe he also suffered blindness in one eye at one point. He was instrumental in the 70's for getting martial arts to the masses. His death was somewhat recent, a few years ago.

Mark Gastenau was a pro football player who after he left was one of the long line of men that lined up to marry bridget neilson, (Stallone and others) and when he retired he took up pro boxing. Amassing an impressive record only to have his @ss handed to him when he finally met up with a good boxer and not a tomato can or a pro-diver that his management would set him up with. In fact I believe 60 minutes did an expose on his pro-boxing career.

Barathy was the real deal though. Ate thunder and cr@pped lightning.


----------



## Rob_Broad

I thought Mark Gastenau was terminally ill with some form of Cancer.


----------



## GouRonin

You might have been thinking about Lyle Alzado. Not sure.


----------



## tshadowchaser

I may be completly incorrect but I remember Mr. Barathy learning ice breaks and improveing his  braking with/from Thomas St. Charles of Pai Lum back in the early 70's. He was even on Martial Arts Theater hosted by John Saxon with St. Charles And Mr. Charly Hattchaet(sp) durring that time.
Mr st.Charles is now one of the  grandmasters in Pai Lum (desegnated by Great GrandMaster Pai befor his death. 
Sorry I can't remember who his other instructors where.


----------



## donald

Do any of Mr.Barathy's blackbelts still propigate the system?
From what I remember of his blackbelts, they were dedicated.
Some, maybe all of them would get the forearm tatoos of
Mr.Barathy after achieving blackbelt status!!! The man's grit 
was truly inspiring. I hope he has found peace...


----------



## tbar

donald said:


> Do any of Mr.Barathy's blackbelts still propigate the system?
> From what I remember of his blackbelts, they were dedicated.
> Some, maybe all of them would get the forearm tatoos of
> Mr.Barathy after achieving blackbelt status!!! The man's grit
> was truly inspiring. I hope he has found peace...


I'm having a hard time navigating thruogh this site i find it very confusing to post anything but however i've noticed several inquiries concerning Richie
Barathy. Well i have a trove of info about him as he was my instructor for 4 years back in the late 70's and early 80's. anyone can contact me at tony_barberi@hotmail.com. and i would be happy to correspond. tbar.


----------



## tbar

Lets try this again.
Richie Barathy was my karate instructor for 4 years back in the late70's and early 80's. if you would like to know  more  about  the  legend  please  ask  me some specific questions  because  there is alot i  know  about  him  since he was also a close personal friend as well as atleast 7 or so of his black belts  and many of his students.    tbar.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

tbar said:


> Lets try this again.
> Richie Barathy was my karate instructor for 4 years back in the late70's and early 80's. if you would like to know more about the legend please ask me some specific questions because there is alot i know about him since he was also a close personal friend as well as atleast 7 or so of his black belts and many of his students. tbar.


 
I believe people are wondering if anyone is still teaching his system.


----------



## cjs350

I had the pleasure of studying under Sensei Barathy in the mid 70's for about 2 1/2 years.  A career choice lead me to abandon my studies with him and time and events have precluded me from picking up the studies since.  I've studied under some of the finest teachers over the years (in subjects other than martial arts), and Sensei Barathy stands out as one of the best.  He communicated his system in a way that was logical and made sense.  He stressed repitition, and was quick to observe flaws in my technique and not merely point them out, but show me how to do it correctly, and he stayed with me, (and his other students) until he was satisfied that I was on the right path.  He really enjoyed teaching and his enthusiasm came through.  I remember his lessons well.  I remember him with warmth.  I was saddened to learn of his untimely death.

When I started I paid about $35 per month, for four 3 hour classes per week.  We stretched, worked on technique, learned Kata, and sparred in just about every class.  I enjoyed every minute of it.  He always had at least two other black belts teaching each class.

I can tell you from personal knowledge that Sensei Barathy, was, as he liked to say about himself, the "wrong guy", as in who you might not want to meet in a dark alley.  When not teaching he frequently worked as a bouncer, wore flamboyant outfits, and had straight black hair down to his waist - and his get up sometimes encouraged challenges, and he never backed down.  He only had one eye, (he lost the eye as a kid - stick fighting with friends), but he compensated and his depth perception was excellent.

His classes were long, and tough.  He believed in full contact, excepting strikes to the groin and head, as he wanted his instruction to be practical so if his students ever encountered a real world event, they would know what it felt like to get hit.

I recall that there were several schools on Long Island and Brooklyn NY that operated under the "American Combat System".  I do not know if anyone is still teaching his methods.  I do remember that he studied with another Sensei, Howard Teague (I think I've spelled that correctly, and that he held Sensei Teague in high esteem.

I hope that answers some of your questions.


----------



## Drac

tbar said:


> Lets try this again.
> Richie Barathy was my karate instructor for 4 years back in the late70's and early 80's. if you would like to know more about the legend please ask me some specific questions because there is alot i know about him since he was also a close personal friend as well as atleast 7 or so of his black belts and many of his students. tbar.


 
Man you are a luckly individual..Being taught by Barathy Sensei...


----------



## tbar

i am currently in the process of researching through family and old friends, where Richie Barathy's former black belts are and if they are training. by the  time i joined his school Barathy was called "Kioshi" since he was a sixth degree black belt. He did train with Howard Taig (not sure of spelling) whom i believed trained under Bruce lee for a time. Sensei Ron McCaffery, sensei Matthew Willing, renchei Dave Greene and renchei John Russel were among his best black belts and many were in 'Nam together. It usually took about ten years of serious training to get to black belt in this school unlike just a few years in others. The first school that i went to in 1979 was in Lynbrook, N.Y.
Sometime in the mid '80s another school opened up in Huntington, N.Y. I also  
have a handful of photos and a video of kioshi in Madison Square Garden doing his thing. One time i went to pick up the 17 slabs of 1" thick granite that he broke at his school for a PM Magazine show, however this time not on fire. One time he burned much of his hair off.  We were a very tight family both the black belts and the students and we used to have seminars in the mountains and have change of scenery for training and do a substantial amount of partying at night. The degree of focus and intensity was amazing among kioshi and the rest, even the brown belts.  We were predominantly taught self defense and street fighting techniques, floor fighting, three or four on one, some weaponry and a ton of sparring,... brutal sparring!  I believe  there was about 13 different styles of martial arts being taught on a regular basis and to my memory Tae Kwon Do, Ju Jitsu, Tai Zen, and earlier forms of Ninja were used. I have some pretty incredible stories of some of the things that the black belts did but i could go on for ever so while i'm doing some research on what happened to everyone from the school fell free to write and ask what you'd like to know and i'll try to answer the best i can. And Brian who wrote in, and who was a student before myself is right in saying that kioshi lost his right eye while playing stick fighting as a kid. He also had a round belly early on with a huge diagonal scar across it from an operation. Later on he might have juiced it a bit cause he was in incredible shape but kind of puffy skinned. Either way the man was more than a man.   tbar


----------



## Drac

tbar said:


> Either way the man was more than a man. tbar


 
I remember watching him to break the stone slabs that he ignited on the Tonight Show, I think it was the Tonight Show...It was another time he burned his hair.It was incredible....


----------



## TenTigers

I have a friend that was very close to him, and was a personal student-private lessons several times a week for many years. They used to train in my school on my off hours. Kyoshi would let me train with them as well, which was an enlightening (and painful) experience. He was very scientific in his approach and knew how to get the best out of each individual. He had the uncanny ability to watch you do a technique and immediately adjust your structure, delivery, etc and make improvement. He was one of the best teachers I have ever met due to this ability.
 I did notice one thing, however. What he taught, and what he did were two different things. Many of the techniques he used were his own personal techniques and were different than what his Black Belts did. Kyoshi had alot of Gung-Fu technique-specifically his hands, trapping, timing, etc.  There seemed to be a "style within a style" which many teachers have. Many have their own "Personal hand" which they save for a select few. I would be interested in anyone else's experience with this.


----------



## ACK

Hey people,
I had the opportunity to train at a spot in valley stream ny about 14 years ago, operated by sensi Impalazari. I went to high school with him and several other ACK students. This was the only karate I have ever studied and think there is nothing like it to this day. I have since moved to GA and can't seem to find a place down here that teaches a style similar. Anyone know of such a spot down here?


----------



## DEFIANCE

Hi all.
Nice to see fellow ACK practitioners.
I studied under Renshi (at the time) Finnigan in Massapequa, N.Y. back in the late 80's early 90's.
Unfortunately there were some problems involving younger students going into the local bars and practicing techniques on the patrons.
This led to our public location being closed and (IMO) a better private school being opened in the basement of Renshis' house.
This led to more intense training than we did at the public classes.
I remember barely being able to drive home after a night of spindle strikes (lol my poor wrists).
I also recall my friend Nick (brown belt at the time) showing me the bruise on his bicep after sparring with Renshi.
It looked nasty, but it was nothing compared to when he lifted his arm to show me the same bruise on the inside of his bicep and on his ribs.(Ouch!)
Ah the good 'ole days. 

ACK - I agree with you. I have studied many different styles and forms over the years and nothing has come close to A.C.K for pure street survivability, even at a white, yellow belt lvl.

Well hopefully someone else from that school will be visiting this site.
Would be great to talk to old classmates.
I happened upon this site while trying to find our old school patch (Fist holding Lightning Bolt) to no avail.
I still have the actual patch, but don't have a scanner.

If anyone has or knows of a link to a pic of that patch I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks all, look forward to visiting again.


D


----------



## mbarberi

Hello Friends;
Thanks to TBar, my brother, for leading me to this site. I also studied with Richie (Kyoshi) Barathy for about 12 years. I went on to Sensei Joe Impalazeri and Renshi Richie Corfage in Valley Stream for a short period before faling out of martial arts.

The Tattoos that the Black Belts got on their forearms were not of Kyoshi Barathy; they were all the same set of dragons but with their own various colorations. The original 9 senseis all got the tattoos around the same time, however when Sensei Don Mcaffrey went for his tats, he accidentally got them on the wrong arms. the dragons were facing the wrong way, which made for endless ribbing from the other black belts.

Thanks for the memories!


----------



## bdj

I am so happy to see fellow brothers who love American Combat Karate as much as me ,I trained as a teenager under Kioshi Finnigan , I was one of the younger guys there along with which still are and allways will be probly 15 of my closest friends , eventually in time we changed from a ACK school , to a Tai-Zen school , which was great because of the mix of the two it was a double edged sword. I was allways facinated still with ACK and some of my other friends which three of them went on to become blackbelts in American Combat , which they got from Kioshi Barathy, and I would allway pick there minds and get pointers and ideas ,thats where I had the privlidge of meeting Kioshi Barathy , he really seemed larger than life , I wished I could have trained under him some and knew him better which is not a knock on Kioshi Finnigan ,he was my only instructor everand to this day even know Ive strayed away from the arts I conider a "good friend " as well as a mentor , he retired and moved south has to be ten years ago, ive been recently thinking of returning to trainning not sure where and when ,I dont know of any Ack schools though Iknow recently sensai Corflouge was running a school in Lindenhurst but has closed down and dont know if hes still trainning ,I do know two of the originals Kioshi Romeo and sensai Willing are running there respective Tai-Zen schools. To me it was two great systoms with alot of "bad dudes".and a great time in my life


----------



## ACKGuy

Renshei Impallazeri (sp?) closed down the Elmont school but has just opened up an ACK school in Levitown, NY.  I believe he is still close with 3 Renshei's from the "original" ACK system.  If anyone wants info on the school PM me.  As of right now we train Tuesday and Thursday nights and Sunday mornings.

Renshei Korfaj (sp?), who was my original instructor, unfortunately closed his Copiague school a few years back.  I believe he is now teaching JiuJitsu at Matt Serra's school who he became very close with while they studied under Renzo Gracie.

There are 2 more Renshei's i know of but can't even attempt to spell their names and at least 6 Sensei's I can think of off the top of my head.

All i know about Kyoshi Barathy are the stories i've heard and what i have read about him in 2 magazines i just recently tracked down.  
Black Belt magazine - July 1986
Black Belt magazine - March 1997


----------



## donald

" eventually in time we changed from a ACK school , to a Tai-Zen school , which was great because of the mix of the two it was a double edged sword."

What is Tai-Zen? Are there still Barathy blackbelts who teach his ACK system? If so, where?

By GOD's Grace,


----------



## ACKGuy

donald said:


> " eventually in time we changed from a ACK school , to a Tai-Zen school , which was great because of the mix of the two it was a double edged sword."
> 
> What is Tai-Zen? Are there still Barathy blackbelts who teach his ACK system? If so, where?
> 
> By GOD's Grace,


 
Yes, as stated above, Renshei Impallazeri has just opened up an ACK school in Levitown, NY. If anyone wants info on the school PM me. As of right now we train Tuesday and Thursday nights and Sunday mornings.

Tai-Zen, as i know it was formed by Grand Master Tague as a more defensive style of martial arts.  Do a google search and you'll find much more.


----------



## bdj

Well Tia-Zen is a system the Kioshi Barathy studdied with Grand Master Howard Tauge ( who should be highly respected ) and from what I beleave is one of the parts of ACK along with other styles , Yes you are right ACKGuy its way more defensive which was good for us after being taught to be so aggressive , dont think cause its a defensive style it should be underestimated .I know of at least three of the original blackbelts , Kioshi"s Finnigan and Romeo and sensai Willing have respected schools , there is a site Tia-Zen.com you can find out alot more If you stay within yourself and do as taught there is nothing you cant defend with Zen. t one point A Current Affair even wanted to do a story bacause Grand Master Tauge was so respected and everyone respected him so much ( I always will) they thought it was a cult of some sort ,im pretty sure but cant be positive but i truly beleave Kioshi Barathy respected all four men I mentioned highly , please post the location of that Levittown ACK school please .Peace out , be good fellow brothers.


----------



## Kyoshi71

I truly have never seen a message board with so much misinformation.  I studied with Kyoshi Barathy until he passed (at his home in Dix Hills) and have trained with "Hanshi" Don McCaffrey for 15 years.  Currently I am a Yondan Renshi in the system and can tell you anything you would like to know.
1st: There are NO similarities between Tai-Zen Jiu jitsu, under Master Tague, and ACK.
2nd: Kyoshi Lenny Romeo is a great teacher, and Renshi Matt Willing is a great fighter, whos loyalties and techniques are ALL Tai-Zen now (and that's not a bad thing)
3rd: Kyoshi Barathy used the Tai-Zen weight routine to greatly advance his skills but actually gave most of the credit for his technique to Nisei Goju (under Frank Ruiz) currently run by Hanshi Wilfredo Roldan.
4th: Renshi Joe Impellizeri still teaches original ACK and does a great job at it (also a great guy). I have personally never trained with Rich Korfhage, but know that his skill and integrity are in-line with old school ACK.
5th: "Kyoshi" John Russell is an awesome instructor.  Kyoshi Russell never spent any time with Master Howard Tague and stayed true to the old line ACK methods. Absolutely a Master technician and a very cerebral fighter who ran a class at Renshi Impellizeri's school in Elmont. 
6th: Renshi John Glenn, from what I understand, has a group that gets together in Wantagh somewhere.  He used to teach at Kyoshi Barathy's house. Good teacher and fighter and stayed with Kyoshi Barathy until the end.
6th: Hanshi McCaffrey is the real deal.  Power, speed and technique like never seen before. A truly great guy who is willing to teach anyone who comes through the door with a desire to learn and a disdain for politics.  Hanshi McCaffrey trained extensively with Kyoshi Barathy from the beginning and also trained with Master Tague, who he credits as "incredible."
We have a group that gets together EVERY Tuesday night with Hanshi McCaffrey.  Along with him, there are also 4 other high ranking ACK black Belts that join him to teach class. Interested??


----------



## donald

Do you teach kata? If so are they established old school(ie:goju etc.) forms? Or do you teach kata particular to the ACK system? Say along the lines of the EPAK Long/Short forms? Thank you for your consideration.

1stJohn1:9


----------



## Kyoshi71

Actually, there is no kata in ACK.  I'm certain that Kyoshi Barathy performed them while training with Nisei Goju, because they were big kata 
practitioners, but they were never included in ACK.


----------



## onequiks2k

I used to practice in the Elmont school, & the Lindenhurst school back in the day...I trained under Impallazari & Colflag (both awesome guys). Since then I relocated to Tampa FL, & recently enrolled into a large Tae Kwan Do academy. If I was still living up on the Island I would seriously get back into training w/ any of you guys! Btw, when I first started like 14 yrs. ago at the Elmont location I used to train w/ my cousin Tommy. I don't think he trains anymore, but if anyone knows of any of the locations I will pass it on to hime if he is interested.


----------



## onequiks2k

I still have my patch w/ the fist griping the lightning bolt...brings back memories!!!


----------



## catstance

Ush!
Hello all,
I was recently sent an E-mail about this site...I trained with Renche Impalizzari when he started classes at his house in westbury, followed him out to the Valley stream schools and trained there with he and Renche Kofage for a few years.  I was not aware he opened a school in Levittown. I would greatly appreciate and info on the school or info on how I might contact him. He was my instructor for just about 6 years, I unfortunately stopped, at my Purple belt aound the time the school was closing. He was a great friend as well and I would really like to get in contact. If anyone could help with the info again It is much appreciated.

Thanks 
Tom


----------



## Kyoshi71

Unfortunately, and dont quote me on this, I have been hearing that the Levittown school will be closing.  If you have any interest in training ACK, PM me.

P.S. Its "Renshi" not "Renche"


----------



## Kyoshi71

onequiks2k said:


> I used to practice in the Elmont school, & the Lindenhurst school back in the day...I trained under Impallazari & Colflag (both awesome guys). Since then I relocated to Tampa FL, & recently enrolled into a large Tae Kwan Do academy. If I was still living up on the Island I would seriously get back into training w/ any of you guys! Btw, when I first started like 14 yrs. ago at the Elmont location I used to train w/ my cousin Tommy. I don't think he trains anymore, but if anyone knows of any of the locations I will pass it on to hime if he is interested.


 
What you may not know is that the original founder of American Combat Karate, Warren Montagnino, resides in Florida.  Kyoshi Barathy kind of took over the system from Sensei Montagnino; who was also a great, hard-nosed fighter.


----------



## onequiks2k

Where in FL? I relocated to Tampa 3 years ago!


----------



## Kyoshi71

onequiks2k said:


> Where in FL? I relocated to Tampa 3 years ago!


 
I think he's in Lake Worth.  I dont know if he has a school though, but that shouldnt stop you from making an effort, right?


----------



## onequiks2k

Unfortunatly Lake Worth is like a 3 hour drive away (West Palm Beach area).


----------



## catstance

Can you PM me with the address and/or location of the Levittown school?
It would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Kyoshi71

catstance said:


> Can you PM me with the address and/or location of the Levittown school?
> It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Tom


 
Dont know the address, sorry; not to mention, I believe the school is done.


----------



## ottman

Hello

I studied ACK and Tai-Zen under renchi Finnagin. Both styles are unique. I studied back in the late 80s early 90s steady and now tinker around with some of the upper ranks in ACK. Nothin steady. I feel Tai-Zen was great but went down the wrong path. Nothing against it, but things were much better in the Bethpage basement. I think the time of ACK is unfortunately gone, the true animals of the past have just gotten old and society changed. People couldn't handle the old style we used to do. I know one thing, the guys that play in the octagan, It would have never gotten to the ground with our old Instructors!


USHH


----------



## ottman

Excuse me it was Kyoshi Finnagin


----------



## Kyoshi71

ottman said:


> Hello
> 
> I studied ACK and Tai-Zen under renchi Finnagin. Both styles are unique. I studied back in the late 80s early 90s steady and now tinker around with some of the upper ranks in ACK. Nothin steady. I feel Tai-Zen was great but went down the wrong path. Nothing against it, but things were much better in the Bethpage basement. I think the time of ACK is unfortunately gone, the true animals of the past have just gotten old and society changed. People couldn't handle the old style we used to do. I know one thing, the guys that play in the octagan, It would have never gotten to the ground with our old Instructors!
> 
> 
> USHH


 
The time of ACK is certainly not gone.  Maybe it's just where or whom you're training with. As for the comparison of "old ACK instructors" to the octagon fighters, I'd have to disagree with you. The BJJ or even good Judo guys would definitely take them to the ground in an organized match, as they would most other defensive forms of Karate and such in that arena.  It's in the bar (Redheads), or the back alley (Palladium), or in line at the movies that these monsters would strike without any notice, at the drop of a hat, at the first sign of Bull ****.  Real fighting, when it really matters.  They were (and are) the best.  

I'm not a Tai-Zen guy at all but, what do you mean by, "went down the wrong path?"


----------



## ottman

Maybe I did not make myself clear. I know the octagon is a sport with rules that we did not train for, I meant if they were to mix it up on the street with an mma fighter, I seriously dought it would last long enough to get to the ground. I agree they were (are) the best and I have the greatest RESPECT for all of them. As far as the "old" comment. This was meant with no disrespect! Most of us are just getting older with families and jobs and can't afford to bang it up at that level the way we used to. You didn't care that your forearms were black with briuses or a nuckle or toe was broke after class, it meant you had a good class. If the time of ACK was still here then would'nt we still have some schools? This is said with no disrespect intended. I still train a little, but get hurt alot easier and take longer to heal! As far as Tai-Zen, again, I respect all the instructors and the system. The wrong path means it did adapt to society and became more commercial then the way it was. Who Knows maybe thats the reason it is still around. Although oppisite in many ways I feel they are the two best systems created to survive a REAL situation. And again I respect any body who has trained either of these systems for any legth of time.

USHH


----------



## Kyoshi71

ottman said:


> Maybe I did not make myself clear. I know the octagon is a sport with rules that we did not train for, I meant if they were to mix it up on the street with an mma fighter, I seriously dought it would last long enough to get to the ground. I agree they were (are) the best and I have the greatest RESPECT for all of them. As far as the "old" comment. This was meant with no disrespect! Most of us are just getting older with families and jobs and can't afford to bang it up at that level the way we used to. You didn't care that your forearms were black with briuses or a nuckle or toe was broke after class, it meant you had a good class. If the time of ACK was still here then would'nt we still have some schools? This is said with no disrespect intended. I still train a little, but get hurt alot easier and take longer to heal! As far as Tai-Zen, again, I respect all the instructors and the system. The wrong path means it did adapt to society and became more commercial then the way it was. Who Knows maybe thats the reason it is still around. Although oppisite in many ways I feel they are the two best systems created to survive a REAL situation. And again I respect any body who has trained either of these systems for any legth of time.
> 
> USHH


 
You definitely made the right choice to stay with ACK and now I see what you meant about the differences between the old days and today.  An interesting point that I'd like to make is this: Do you have any idea how many students sustained injuries that prohibited them from continuing?  TONS!!!!  Imagine this....losing in a street fight because of an injury you sustained while training to protect youself in the street??  Maybe the old way was'nt really the best way.  What are your thoughts???

As for Tai-Zen...let me just say that some of the people I have met drink too much of the Kool-aid.  I asked a green belt once how he feels with the fact that Tai-Zen does no sparring.  His answer was, "If we sparred, It wouldn't get anywhere because everytime you punched, I wouldn't be there."   Now you obviously understand the foolishness with that statement!!!  I laugh my *** off every time I think of this retard.


----------



## ravenwing

Hi guys.  I'm trying to figure out who all of you are.  I started at Rab's and went through about 10 locations and then moved to Staten Island.  I'd love to train with ANYONE who is still training.  And if anyone from another style would like to try something new, like Kyoshi McCaffery used to say, let's just get on the floor...


----------



## ottman

We do not do anything organized,but if Levittown is still going the location is just east of the wantagh parkway on hempsted tpke. make a left at the Quiznos it's right on the left in the old Tai-Zen school. Wolcott rd.



USHH


----------



## ottman

Kyoshi71,

Go to the Tai-zen home page under articles. The 1976 one of Tague has Barathy in it. Just some reading you might find interesting. I know you said in one of your post they did not train together, but I believe they did for a while.


USHH


----------



## Kyoshi71

ottman said:


> Kyoshi71,
> 
> Go to the Tai-zen home page under articles. The 1976 one of Tague has Barathy in it. Just some reading you might find interesting. I know you said in one of your post they did not train together, but I believe they did for a while.
> 
> 
> USHH


 
Read it again.  I never said that they didn't train together because they certainly did.  I said that during my tenure with Kyoshi Barathy, he seemed to have credited Nisei Goju under Frank Ruiz with the biggest impact on his ability. I think Kyoshi's compliments, or lack thereof, were more a situation of sour grapes toward Tai-Zen then who made the biggest impact.


----------



## ravenwing

Kyoshi71 said:


> Read it again.  I never said that they didn't train together because they certainly did.  I said that during my tenure with Kyoshi Barathy, he seemed to have credited Nisei Goju under Frank Ruiz with the biggest impact on his ability. I think Kyoshi's compliments, or lack thereof, were more a situation of sour grapes toward Tai-Zen then who made the biggest impact.


I think, also, when Sensei Romeo left Lynbrook, there was quite a bit of "friction" and nobody wanted to take sides -- just a thought...


----------



## onequiks2k

I sure wish there was an ACK school here in Tampa...I miss not training back in the Elmont & Lindenhurst schools...


----------



## JJB_ACK

I feel the same way you do, I wish there was an ACK school here in Tampa too.  I Trained Kyoshi Bacci and the Renshei D'Angelgo twins in Massapequa, Renshei Kofage, Renshei Impallazeri , Kyoshi Barathy in the basement of his house, with Sensei Glenn teaching.  Where in tampa are you located?

John B


----------



## ravenwing

I had the privilege to FIND ACK again thanks to this link.  I gotta tell you, in the last two years I have visited many martial arts schools - ALL comendable.  HOWEVER, ACK produces the absolute toughest fighters in the world.  I can only hope someday I can be close to the skill level I saw only last night.


----------



## Kyoshi71

ravenwing said:


> I had the privilege to FIND ACK again thanks to this link. I gotta tell you, in the last two years I have visited many martial arts schools - ALL comendable. HOWEVER, ACK produces the absolute toughest fighters in the world. I can only hope someday I can be close to the skill level I saw only last night.


 
Thanks for the kind words.  We truly appreciated you coming down last night and look forward to seeing you again. We're always happy to fill the floor with good, loyal guys like you.


----------



## ravenwing

My pleasure.  See you Tuesdays!!!!


----------



## JJB_ACK

Let me tell you, all the teachers I had in ACK were awesome!  Not just as teachers either.  They didn't sugar coat things, they told you just how it is.  They were honest and straight forward.  I have a memory from around 94 or 95 when I was training in Kyoshi Barathy's basement and he wanted the ACK logo painted on the floor.  I volunteered.  I worked on it over the weekend and had it ready for class the next week.  It was such an honor to do that for him.  The only regret i have is that I never took a picture of it.
USH!:asian:


----------



## Kyoshi71

JJB_ACK said:


> Let me tell you, all the teachers I had in ACK were awesome! Not just as teachers either. They didn't sugar coat things, they told you just how it is. They were honest and straight forward. I have a memory from around 94 or 95 when I was training in Kyoshi Barathy's basement and he wanted the ACK logo painted on the floor. I volunteered. I worked on it over the weekend and had it ready for class the next week. It was such an honor to do that for him. The only regret i have is that I never took a picture of it.
> USH!:asian:


 
You did an awesome job on it too.  Between that, the sparring buzzer and the Hootie & the Blowfish CD...just things you'll never forget.


----------



## JJB_ACK

Thanks Kyoshi71 !  You are right about the memories.  When I was going we use to hear  a lot of Hendrix.  You by chance wouldn't have any pictures of you guys in Kyoshi's basement that may have the logo in it? I tried looking up Kyoshi Piccone but couldn't find him  in the  superpages.com


----------



## Kyoshi71

JJB_ACK said:


> Thanks Kyoshi71 ! You are right about the memories. When I was going we use to hear a lot of Hendrix. You by chance wouldn't have any pictures of you guys in Kyoshi's basement that may have the logo in it? I tried looking up Kyoshi Piccone but couldn't find him in the superpages.com


 
No problem.  I checked and do not have any photos of the basement.  I wish I did actually because it was such an insane setup! People really have no idea that his basement was better than most dojos. As for the Florida gig, I'll check if anyone has any up-to-date contact info.  If so, I'll PM you.


----------



## JJB_ACK

I was looking around for a new uniform and during my search I decide to see if anyone still makes the Stars & Stripes uniform, the one that Kyoshi Barathy used to wear. Century used to make them but stopped and now they have some lame looking american flag competition uniforms. I found a guy on ebay who is seeling them new and in various sizes. I figured I'd just share because it is one of Kyoshi Barthy's trademarks. I once read an article online about this martial artist who was know as the "Human Weapon" and said in his article that he was inspired by a martial artist he saw on the Johnny Carson show that had long black hair in a pony tail and wore a Stars & Stripes uniform but he diddn't remember his name (Kyoshi Barathy 1979). From seeing that show inspired him to train in the martial arts and study breaking techniques and he starting wearing the starts & stripes Gi in his demos.


----------



## Burnerbob

Kyoshi71 said:


> What you may not know is that the original founder of American Combat Karate, Warren Montagnino, resides in Florida. Kyoshi Barathy kind of took over the system from Sensei Montagnino; who was also a great, hard-nosed fighter.


 And a highly respectful individual. I met Warren while studying GoJu and was to start training with him, but was involved in a freak accident that left me semi-crippled, both legs shattered. I wish I could have trained with ACK. Burnerbob.


----------



## Kyoshi71

JJB_ACK said:


> I was looking around for a new uniform and during my search I decide to see if anyone still makes the Stars & Stripes uniform, the one that Kyoshi Barathy used to wear. Century used to make them but stopped and now they have some lame looking american flag competition uniforms. I found a guy on ebay who is seeling them new and in various sizes. I figured I'd just share because it is one of Kyoshi Barthy's trademarks. I once read an article online about this martial artist who was know as the "Human Weapon" and said in his article that he was inspired by a martial artist he saw on the Johnny Carson show that had long black hair in a pony tail and wore a Stars & Stripes uniform but he diddn't remember his name (Kyoshi Barathy 1979). From seeing that show inspired him to train in the martial arts and study breaking techniques and he starting wearing the starts & stripes Gi in his demos.


 
The stars & Stripes Gi that American Combat wore were NOT made by Century. It was made by KI International.  Kyoshi Barathy pretty much exclusively wore KI International. Century created a knock-off.


----------



## Kyoshi71

Burnerbob said:


> And a highly respectful individual. I met Warren while studying GoJu and was to start training with him, but was involved in a freak accident that left me semi-crippled, both legs shattered. I wish I could have trained with ACK. Burnerbob.


 
Whats more is that Warren Montagnino was originally trained in Mu Duk Kwon (when it was a real fighting art) from Eugene Perceval. Sensei Montagnino had a hip problem and couldnt throw high kicks so when he opened up his own school, he called it "American Combat Karate.


----------



## Burnerbob

Kyoshi71 said:


> Whats more is that Warren Montagnino was originally trained in Mu Duk Kwon (when it was a real fighting art) from Eugene Perceval. Sensei Montagnino had a hip problem and couldnt throw high kicks so when he opened up his own school, he called it "American Combat Karate.


Eugene Perceval, that  brings back memories he was good friends with my Sensi Vincent DeMarco who took over Frank Ruiz Dojo in Garden City Park.


----------



## USHH 37

I trained ACK from 1989-1995 .Trained with kyoshi Barathy the last 3 years of his life in his basement.He even gave me and another one of the brown belts free private lessons for the last year before he got sick.We had lots of great times in that basement.Everything he taught me is forever with me.What was an amazing individual and greatly missed.

Hey JJB is that u Dom?...I remember when u painted the floor....The fist and lighting bolt in the center...You did an awsesome job......

I dont have any pictures either but we did shoot some video of us fighting down there.. i think a guy named joe (he has red hair) has the tape..

USHH!!!!


----------



## USHH 37

I also trained with renshei russell,Kyoshi bacci gave me my green belt,reshei richie kofage,reshei joey impallazeri,reshei john glenn,renshei steve piccone,the Renshei Dangelo brothers,I received my brown belt from Kyoshi Barathy.

USHHH! ACK FOREVER!!!!


----------



## scotty g

UUSH!!! I trained under Kyoshi Romeo for a number of years in Tai-Zen but I have not trained in a long time and would love to know where ACK classes are being held?? Please let me know??


----------



## scotty g

Kyoshi71 said:


> Unfortunately, and dont quote me on this, I have been hearing that the Levittown school will be closing. If you have any interest in training ACK, PM me.
> 
> P.S. Its "Renshi" not "Renche"


 

How can I find out where to train in the ACK System??

Ussh!!


----------



## Kyoshi71

scotty g said:


> UUSH!!! I trained under Kyoshi Romeo for a number of years in Tai-Zen but I have not trained in a long time and would love to know where ACK classes are being held?? Please let me know??


 

Why not just go back to Romeo?


----------



## scotty g

Because when I left Tai-Zen many years back it was getting to repetitive. No dis-respect to Kyoshi Romeo he is a great teacher but I just started getting bored staying on the same thing for months. He stays on the same topic as Master Tauge. 

I took a few classes about a year ago at the levitown ACK school and really liked it. I had to stop due to coaching baseball but i would like to start trainning again. I think the school has closed.

UUSH


----------



## Burnerbob

Kyoshi71 said:


> Whats more is that Warren Montagnino was originally trained in Mu Duk Kwon (when it was a real fighting art) from Eugene Perceval. Sensei Montagnino had a hip problem and couldnt throw high kicks so when he opened up his own school, he called it "American Combat Karate.


Now that you help shake the cobwebbs from my head,I remember Walter and Gene going around to the various schools as well as Marvin "Mickey" Stein and Sonny Tomasso. A Korean was on the scene at that time, Howard Lee, Gene and Warren did not think much of him.


----------



## Kyoshi71

Burnerbob said:


> Now that you help shake the cobwebbs from my head,I remember Walter and Gene going around to the various schools as well as Marvin "Mickey" Stein and Sonny Tomasso. A Korean was on the scene at that time, Howard Lee, Gene and Warren did not think much of him.


 
That's way before my time. I think some of these guys fought in the civil war.. 

Anyway, I was told a story once by the namesake of this thread about how Sensei Perceval used to go around to various schools, like you had mentioned, and drop challenges to instructors in front of their students. Back then, he was on the cover of practically every MA magazine from coast to coast which, I would assume, led to a bit of intimidation and removed the "home field advantage" of the challenged instructor.
To make a long story short, Sensei Perceval immediately stopped this practice once he found himself on the "business end" of a Barathy sidekick to the armpit.


----------



## Burnerbob

Kyoshi71 said:


> That's way before my time. I think some of these guys fought in the civil war..
> 
> Anyway, I was told a story once by the namesake of this thread about how Sensei Perceval used to go around to various schools, like you had mentioned, and drop challenges to instructors in front of their students. Back then, he was on the cover of practically every MA magazine from coast to coast which, I would assume, led to a bit of intimidation and removed the "home field advantage" of the challenged instructor.
> To make a long story short, Sensei Perceval immediately stopped this practice once he found himself on the "business end" of a Barathy sidekick to the armpit.


He also did a demonstration of full force kicks to the abdomin, and having a 100 pound marble slab broken over his chest with a sledge hammer. 1963 was the year.


----------



## Kyoshi71

Burnerbob said:


> He also did a demonstration of full force kicks to the abdomin, and having a 100 pound marble slab broken over his chest with a sledge hammer. 1963 was the year.


 
He also (and I'm not kidding about this) would take full force kicks to his balls and claim to be able to pull them up at the last second.  Said he learned it when he was stationed in Korea.  Crazy huh?


----------



## Burnerbob

Kyoshi71 said:


> He also (and I'm not kidding about this) would take full force kicks to his balls and claim to be able to pull them up at the last second. Said he learned it when he was stationed in Korea. Crazy huh?


Yrs I remember. Also chop beer bottle necks with a knife hand blow


----------



## the christian

Kyoshi71 said:


> I truly have never seen a message board with so much misinformation. I studied with Kyoshi Barathy until he passed (at his home in Dix Hills) and have trained with "Hanshi" Don McCaffrey for 15 years. Currently I am a Yondan Renshi in the system and can tell you anything you would like to know.
> 1st: There are NO similarities between Tai-Zen Jiu jitsu, under Master Tague, and ACK.
> 2nd: Kyoshi Lenny Romeo is a great teacher, and Renshi Matt Willing is a great fighter, whos loyalties and techniques are ALL Tai-Zen now (and that's not a bad thing)
> 3rd: Kyoshi Barathy used the Tai-Zen weight routine to greatly advance his skills but actually gave most of the credit for his technique to Nisei Goju (under Frank Ruiz) currently run by Hanshi Wilfredo Roldan.
> 4th: Renshi Joe Impellizeri still teaches original ACK and does a great job at it (also a great guy). I have personally never trained with Rich Korfhage, but know that his skill and integrity are in-line with old school ACK.
> 5th: "Kyoshi" John Russell is an awesome instructor. Kyoshi Russell never spent any time with Master Howard Tague and stayed true to the old line ACK methods. Absolutely a Master technician and a very cerebral fighter who ran a class at Renshi Impellizeri's school in Elmont.
> 6th: Renshi John Glenn, from what I understand, has a group that gets together in Wantagh somewhere. He used to teach at Kyoshi Barathy's house. Good teacher and fighter and stayed with Kyoshi Barathy until the end.
> 6th: Hanshi McCaffrey is the real deal. Power, speed and technique like never seen before. A truly great guy who is willing to teach anyone who comes through the door with a desire to learn and a disdain for politics. Hanshi McCaffrey trained extensively with Kyoshi Barathy from the beginning and also trained with Master Tague, who he credits as "incredible."
> We have a group that gets together EVERY Tuesday night with Hanshi McCaffrey. Along with him, there are also 4 other high ranking ACK black Belts that join him to teach class. Interested??


 
Hello ACK'ers. Studied with Mr. McCaffery in the mid-80's when he recieved his rank as renshi from Kyoshi whom i also had the privilege to be taught in huntington. Also in lynbrook, with Mr. Romeo. No doubt Hansi McCaffery is the real deal, private lessons from him have made me a great fighter today. My black belt rank from another school came from my purple belt with those guy's and nothing has come close to ACK in the past 17 yrs. keep going on what we've been taught...West coast!!!


----------



## Karjitsu

First I must tell you that I recently moved to Myrtle Beach, SC, but lived in my home in Levittown, NY for 42 years. I am 52 years old and married and have two sons who are Martial artists as well as multi-sport athletes. My youngest son Ryan is the general manager for Dolphin Fitness in Westbury, NY. When I started in the Lynbrook dojo during 1979 there where only four Brown belts. One was my Dojo brother George Milos and Tony Bovee, Don Brown (Shodan Tai-Zen) and one guy I saw maybe once or twice. Shortly after Jeff Guarini and Ricky Defino received their brown belts and it would be some time before I saw another promotion. John Squadrito and Ricky Levelle, Joe (Carver) Amoraroso (Renshi-Tai-Zen) and Juan where still Yellow belts when I joined. When I received my green belt that is when the whole picture changed. A black belt from Grand Master Peter Urban wanted bouncers to work for him at a night club in Islip named Hammerheads. This was when I was really permitted to grow. Thats when Sensei Romeo took me under his wing. John Squadrito and Ricky Levelle at this time where just teenagers and I, along with Franny my best friend and one of my Black Belts, maybe you remember him, he had really long red hair who and happens to be John Glenns cousin would drive them back to Wantagh after class. They would jump on the train in Wantagh and hide in the bathroom or walk from car to car to avoid paying, they were just kids. I felt bad so I would drive them home. Shortly after starting at Hammerheads John Squadrito called me and wanted to go visit Sensei Willing.
Jon Brown a big 300 pound student and friend of mine that joined ACK from Levittown joined us to see Sensei Willing and we went to pick up John Squadrito at his parents new home in Plainview. His brother Anthony answered the door and I was shocked to find out John had a brother. The reason he never mentioned him to us was because Anthony worked out The Malverne School of Self Defense (Chinese- Goju). I later found out that the owner of this school at one time was a business partner of Kyoshi Barathy and there was bad blood between them. Later Anthony was at tournament and was impressed with Renshi Finnegan (Kyoshi-Tai-Zen) so he joined American Combat Karate. Anthony received his brown belt along with me and Ritchie Crawfage (Renshi-ACK) and Alex Rivera (Renshi- ACK) and the meanest man I ever met, Artie Miller who when he passed away, Chuck Zito from the Hells Angels came to the funeral at OReillys on Long Island. Soon after getting the job at Hammerheads, Franny and I would be invited to Kyoshi Barathys House in Bethpage where he lived with Sensei Romeo and Willing. Around the time that the Huntington School was being built Kyoshi Barathy, Sensei Paul DeAngelo and Sensei Romeo with Ricky Difino moved to Huntington Bay. Then Sensei Romeo offered me a job at The Ritz, a night club in Manhattan. Thats when I met Artie Miller he was a Purple belt for God knows how many years. Sensei McCaffrey and Ricky Defino also worked with us.
That is when I met Sensei Jeff Craig; Bam-Bam was his nickname. Jeff was a child black belt under Grandmaster Ron Van Clief; He was big and strong and was put in to a Karate System that came out of Alphabet City in the lower part of Manhattan by his mother who wanted to toughen him up. Thats when we met the Hells Angels and Chuck Zito and Barathy started to bring Jerry Cooney into the city. 

Soon after that gig, Jeff went to work at Studio 54 and I went there with him along with Larry Brown one of my friends from Levittown and the brother of Big Jon Brown. My friend Franny and his brother Kevin got jobs in the Electrical division of the club. When I got my Purple Belt, Larry Brown got us a job at The Roxy Roller Disco which was a big time night club on the west side of Manhattan. Jeff Craig, Franny Murray and George Milos from ACK came to work with us. This Club was owned by a man named Steven Greenburg who was a personal friend of Chuck Zito. He would become very friendly with our crew and Larry Brown (White Belt ACK) who for a short while ran the security at the club. After the club changed hands I went to work at the Huntington school for a while on the weekends and Sensei Romeo introduced me to a personal friend of the black belts, a character named Lenny Z. Lenny Z owned a bar supply company and had a lot of contacts. Based on Sensei Romeos recommendation Lenny Z got me a job working with him at An vines in Farmingdale, NY. He worked security with me but never spent five minutes at the door. He was a real character. Around this time Kyoshi Barathy started bringing Mark *Gastineau from the Jets to An Vines to check things out. Soon summer arrived and it was time for the seminars that where the highlight of the season. All I can say is Pain Pain Pain. Myself along with the names I mentioned eariler recieved their brown belts. All the existing brown belts had stripes removed from their belts. *
Sparring with Sensei Paul DeAngelo his toenail pierced my eyelid and I had to drive home like that. Getting my Brown Belt made me forget how much it hurt. 
Things went along the same for a while and every summer at the seminars we would lose a stripe off of our brown belts. We all caught up to George Milos and the rest of the brown belts and no one made Black belt while I trained with them. Then I was called to enter the New York City Police Department. While I was in the Academy some of the Instructors where Martial Artists and they could tell I had some training and requested that while I was on probation I should stay away from training that could get me injured and lose my job. While at the Academy a revolution was under way in the American Combat System. Some of the Black belts felt that Kyoshi Barathy had stopped teaching them and was spending too much time with celebrities. They started training with Master Teague in Selden and where very happy with what they had learned. Soon all hell broke lose and the system began to split. When I decided to return to training I was torn. Because of Sensei Romeo I went to Tai-Zen. Now the confusion to me at the time was that all the black belts 2nd, 3rd and 4th degree were demoted by Master Teague to Shodan rank. I began training with them at a catering hall in Huntington and soon they opened a Dojo in Levittown, my home town. At first Master Teague allowed us to keep our Brown Belts but we could not wear black Gis like his Brown Belts. Also no rank of purple belt was observed so all of them went back to Green. It seemed like a good deal since all these Ju-jitsu techniques were new to us. Soon I had both of my sons in the class and things were going well. After I while I was promoted to Brown belt in Tai-Zen and received my first Diploma after close to 8 years in these systems. Soon I lost interest in the system and began to attend less and less. During this time I still kept in contact with George Milos and Anthony Sqaudrito
John and Anthonys parents had a home on the water in Massapequa and they allowed me to keep my boat there. When Anthony got married George Milos and I were in his Wedding party. One day John mentioned that he was opening a dojo in Massapequa at the Gym that Amy Fisher met Joey Buttafuco. My two sons and George Milos along with Johns brother Anthony went to the new school and it was great. John Squadrito and John Glenn where always there and it was hardcore. My sons loved the class and got such a thrill when they got their first stripe on their white belts. One night Renshi Bacci and Renshi Paul DeAngelo with his son PJ came to the Dojo and promoted John to Sandan, he went crazy and punched a hole in the wall. Mark Linchner the Hollywood rat was there and John had told me that sometime ago he had given Mark his Black Belt. This was a surprise to all of us but all of us where so happy for John that no one said anything and I never heard about it again. I cant recall how much time had passed but one day we received news that John had passed away. My Wife and I along Franny and George Milos went to the church and sat with His Family and John Glenn and it was heartbreaking. After I retired I needed a job and like most Cops, I started driving limos. One night while dropping off some people at the Palladium in NYC I saw Renshi Jeff Craig working out front.
We talked for a while and he told me that he was now a 4th Degree Black belt (Renshi) under Ron Van Clief. He also said that he needed more armed people at the club since last Thanksgiving he was shot at the door and one of his doormen Marcus from Coney Island had been killed. I took the job. This was the best crew I had ever worked with and much to my surprise one day Grandmaster Ron Van Clief came to work with us and I became his partner. Now you have to understand that since Jeff got shot our priority was to protect him. He ran the door and made all the decisions. This was a very dangerous position and with our backing things went smoothly. One of Jeffs dojo brothers and a student of Rons is Taimak from the movie the last dragon. For a short while he worked with us. All this time I still went to the Gym in the mornings and worked a couple of nights at the club. Ron Van Clief (10th degree Red Belt) was familiar with Kyoshi Barathy and he was a Godan when Barathy was a student in The Nisei-Goju system. He requested that I train with him with his personal students at his home Dojo in Manhattan. It was an offer I could not refuse. He permitted me to wear my Brown belt and soon promoted me to the Rank of Shodan.
I trained with him every night before work and we became lifelong friends.
After a year or so the Palladium closed and was turned into dormitories for NYU.
I started working at a night club in Bethpage; Long Island called Summertimes when Franny told me that some of the guys we grew up with wanted to start training in the martial arts. He told them that he could not teach them because he was still a purple belt and they could learn more from me. At around the same time my sons Justin and Ryan had told me about a Ju-jitsu school near our home that looked pretty good. They asked if they could join and I said sure. This Dojo had boxing and Judo and karate and the head instructor was a third Generation Martial artist from England. He was the type of guy who came from a dojo in Europe where all your promotions came from the fights you had after class in the pub above the school. This reminded me of the original ACK school in the basement of Lock, Stock and Barrel in Elmont. I watched his class and I was sold that this guy was good. My sons seemed enthusiastic and they really liked the Judo instructor Ralph who was from a great School in Baldwin.
Both never lost a Judo match except when they fought each other, my oldest son Justin choked out Ryan to win the finals. My wife was not happy. I struck up a friendship with him and he asked me to teach in his school. This was not something that I was used to but as I met more and more Martial Artists they seemed to have more of an open door policy.
It was more about exchanging information than ego. Before I could commit to something like this I felt that I must at least ask permission from Shidoshi Ron Van Clief. He was very supportive and stated that at my age I should not have to ask anyone for anything. But he did appreciate the respect. Then he told me that he was training to fight Joyce Gracie in the UFC. I wished him luck and had to give him credit at 51 to enter such a difficult challenge. Soon I was given a class to teach at the Dojo in Hicksville and before I knew what was happening I had my own classes, and my own system which we named The Fighting Dragons. American Combat had dragons as part of it system and Ron Van Clief was known as the Black Dragon and the School that I now rented space at used a Dragon from the flag of Wales in Great Britton. It seemed appropriate. While renting space from this Dojo in Hicksville I met many other Instructors from all over The United States and Europe and even some Ju-jitsu Instructors from Japan.
During this time I was introduced to Soke Michael DePasquale and his Son Michael Junior.
These men permitted me to become a member of the International Federation of Practicing Jujitsuans. They also sponsored me into the Gold Shield Society which is for Law Enforcement Martial Artists. 
Two weeks after receiving my Third degree Black Belt I had a party at my home in Levittown and invited George Milos and Anthony Squadrito. They had no idea of my plans. I presented them with their 1st Black Belts and told them that they where under no obligation to anyone and that if John was still alive both of them would have gotten their Black Belts. I also gave Anthony a Diploma that was signed by me and by them awarding the rank of Sandan (Posthumously) to his brother John Squadrito. Shortly after their promotion Francis X. Murray Jr. (Franny) was given his 1st Degree Black belt.
Over the years these instructors along with Renshi Jeff Craig, Shidoshi Ron Van Cliefs student, I have received the rank of Kyoshi.
My Son Ryan has seen John Glenn (Renshi-ACK) on numerous occasions at the Dolphin Gym that he runs and told him some bad news that Anthony Squadrito had passed away a short time ago in Florida. I will miss him.


----------



## TenTigers

Kyoshi71, do you know what style of Gung-Fu,and with whom Barathy learned from?


----------



## the christian

Like to hear from you. Just started researching some articles on Martial Arts. Started with ACK in 82. Left in 87. Richie, McCaffery, and Piccone were my teachers. 

On the west coast now studying privately. Any info to contact Piccone would be honorable. If speaking direct, tell him the "paperboy"


----------



## Kyoshi71

TenTigers said:


> Kyoshi71, do you know what style of Gung-Fu,and with whom Barathy learned from?


 
As a personal student of Kyoshi Barathy, I dont know of any style of Kung Fu that he was a practitioner of.


----------



## Kyoshi71

the christian said:


> Like to hear from you. Just started researching some articles on Martial Arts. Started with ACK in 82. Left in 87. Richie, McCaffery, and Piccone were my teachers.
> 
> On the west coast now studying privately. Any info to contact Piccone would be honorable. If speaking direct, tell him the "paperboy"


 
I still speak to him. He's in Florida.


----------



## Kyoshi71

Karjitsu said:


> First I must tell you that I recently moved to Myrtle Beach, SC, but lived in my home in Levittown, NY for 42 years. I am 52 years old and married and have two sons who are Martial artists as well as multi-sport athletes. My youngest son Ryan is the general manager for Dolphin Fitness in Westbury, NY. When I started in the Lynbrook dojo during 1979 there where only four Brown belts. One was my Dojo brother George Milos and Tony Bovee, Don Brown (Shodan Tai-Zen) and one guy I saw maybe once or twice. Shortly after Jeff Guarini and Ricky Defino received their brown belts and it would be some time before I saw another promotion. John Squadrito and Ricky Levelle, Joe (Carver) Amoraroso (Renshi-Tai-Zen) and Juan where still Yellow belts when I joined. When I received my green belt that is when the whole picture changed. A black belt from Grand Master Peter Urban wanted bouncers to work for him at a night club in Islip named Hammerheads. This was when I was really permitted to grow. Thats when Sensei Romeo took me under his wing. John Squadrito and Ricky Levelle at this time where just teenagers and I, along with Franny my best friend and one of my Black Belts, maybe you remember him, he had really long red hair who and happens to be John Glenns cousin would drive them back to Wantagh after class. They would jump on the train in Wantagh and hide in the bathroom or walk from car to car to avoid paying, they were just kids. I felt bad so I would drive them home. Shortly after starting at Hammerheads John Squadrito called me and wanted to go visit Sensei Willing.
> Jon Brown a big 300 pound student and friend of mine that joined ACK from Levittown joined us to see Sensei Willing and we went to pick up John Squadrito at his parents new home in Plainview. His brother Anthony answered the door and I was shocked to find out John had a brother. The reason he never mentioned him to us was because Anthony worked out The Malverne School of Self Defense (Chinese- Goju). I later found out that the owner of this school at one time was a business partner of Kyoshi Barathy and there was bad blood between them. Later Anthony was at tournament and was impressed with Renshi Finnegan (Kyoshi-Tai-Zen) so he joined American Combat Karate. Anthony received his brown belt along with me and Ritchie Crawfage (Renshi-ACK) and Alex Rivera (Renshi- ACK) and the meanest man I ever met, Artie Miller who when he passed away, Chuck Zito from the Hells Angels came to the funeral at OReillys on Long Island. Soon after getting the job at Hammerheads, Franny and I would be invited to Kyoshi Barathys House in Bethpage where he lived with Sensei Romeo and Willing. Around the time that the Huntington School was being built Kyoshi Barathy, Sensei Paul DeAngelo and Sensei Romeo with Ricky Difino moved to Huntington Bay. Then Sensei Romeo offered me a job at The Ritz, a night club in Manhattan. Thats when I met Artie Miller he was a Purple belt for God knows how many years. Sensei McCaffrey and Ricky Defino also worked with us.
> That is when I met Sensei Jeff Craig; Bam-Bam was his nickname. Jeff was a child black belt under Grandmaster Ron Van Clief; He was big and strong and was put in to a Karate System that came out of Alphabet City in the lower part of Manhattan by his mother who wanted to toughen him up. Thats when we met the Hells Angels and Chuck Zito and Barathy started to bring Jerry Cooney into the city.
> 
> Soon after that gig, Jeff went to work at Studio 54 and I went there with him along with Larry Brown one of my friends from Levittown and the brother of Big Jon Brown. My friend Franny and his brother Kevin got jobs in the Electrical division of the club. When I got my Purple Belt, Larry Brown got us a job at The Roxy Roller Disco which was a big time night club on the west side of Manhattan. Jeff Craig, Franny Murray and George Milos from ACK came to work with us. This Club was owned by a man named Steven Greenburg who was a personal friend of Chuck Zito. He would become very friendly with our crew and Larry Brown (White Belt ACK) who for a short while ran the security at the club. After the club changed hands I went to work at the Huntington school for a while on the weekends and Sensei Romeo introduced me to a personal friend of the black belts, a character named Lenny Z. Lenny Z owned a bar supply company and had a lot of contacts. Based on Sensei Romeos recommendation Lenny Z got me a job working with him at An vines in Farmingdale, NY. He worked security with me but never spent five minutes at the door. He was a real character. Around this time Kyoshi Barathy started bringing Mark *Gastineau from the Jets to An Vines to check things out. Soon summer arrived and it was time for the seminars that where the highlight of the season. All I can say is Pain Pain Pain. Myself along with the names I mentioned eariler recieved their brown belts. All the existing brown belts had stripes removed from their belts. *
> Sparring with Sensei Paul DeAngelo his toenail pierced my eyelid and I had to drive home like that. Getting my Brown Belt made me forget how much it hurt.
> Things went along the same for a while and every summer at the seminars we would lose a stripe off of our brown belts. We all caught up to George Milos and the rest of the brown belts and no one made Black belt while I trained with them. Then I was called to enter the New York City Police Department. While I was in the Academy some of the Instructors where Martial Artists and they could tell I had some training and requested that while I was on probation I should stay away from training that could get me injured and lose my job. While at the Academy a revolution was under way in the American Combat System. Some of the Black belts felt that Kyoshi Barathy had stopped teaching them and was spending too much time with celebrities. They started training with Master Teague in Selden and where very happy with what they had learned. Soon all hell broke lose and the system began to split. When I decided to return to training I was torn. Because of Sensei Romeo I went to Tai-Zen. Now the confusion to me at the time was that all the black belts 2nd, 3rd and 4th degree were demoted by Master Teague to Shodan rank. I began training with them at a catering hall in Huntington and soon they opened a Dojo in Levittown, my home town. At first Master Teague allowed us to keep our Brown Belts but we could not wear black Gis like his Brown Belts. Also no rank of purple belt was observed so all of them went back to Green. It seemed like a good deal since all these Ju-jitsu techniques were new to us. Soon I had both of my sons in the class and things were going well. After I while I was promoted to Brown belt in Tai-Zen and received my first Diploma after close to 8 years in these systems. Soon I lost interest in the system and began to attend less and less. During this time I still kept in contact with George Milos and Anthony Sqaudrito
> John and Anthonys parents had a home on the water in Massapequa and they allowed me to keep my boat there. When Anthony got married George Milos and I were in his Wedding party. One day John mentioned that he was opening a dojo in Massapequa at the Gym that Amy Fisher met Joey Buttafuco. My two sons and George Milos along with Johns brother Anthony went to the new school and it was great. John Squadrito and John Glenn where always there and it was hardcore. My sons loved the class and got such a thrill when they got their first stripe on their white belts. One night Renshi Bacci and Renshi Paul DeAngelo with his son PJ came to the Dojo and promoted John to Sandan, he went crazy and punched a hole in the wall. Mark Linchner the Hollywood rat was there and John had told me that sometime ago he had given Mark his Black Belt. This was a surprise to all of us but all of us where so happy for John that no one said anything and I never heard about it again. I cant recall how much time had passed but one day we received news that John had passed away. My Wife and I along Franny and George Milos went to the church and sat with His Family and John Glenn and it was heartbreaking. After I retired I needed a job and like most Cops, I started driving limos. One night while dropping off some people at the Palladium in NYC I saw Renshi Jeff Craig working out front.
> We talked for a while and he told me that he was now a 4th Degree Black belt (Renshi) under Ron Van Clief. He also said that he needed more armed people at the club since last Thanksgiving he was shot at the door and one of his doormen Marcus from Coney Island had been killed. I took the job. This was the best crew I had ever worked with and much to my surprise one day Grandmaster Ron Van Clief came to work with us and I became his partner. Now you have to understand that since Jeff got shot our priority was to protect him. He ran the door and made all the decisions. This was a very dangerous position and with our backing things went smoothly. One of Jeffs dojo brothers and a student of Rons is Taimak from the movie the last dragon. For a short while he worked with us. All this time I still went to the Gym in the mornings and worked a couple of nights at the club. Ron Van Clief (10th degree Red Belt) was familiar with Kyoshi Barathy and he was a Godan when Barathy was a student in The Nisei-Goju system. He requested that I train with him with his personal students at his home Dojo in Manhattan. It was an offer I could not refuse. He permitted me to wear my Brown belt and soon promoted me to the Rank of Shodan.
> I trained with him every night before work and we became lifelong friends.
> After a year or so the Palladium closed and was turned into dormitories for NYU.
> I started working at a night club in Bethpage; Long Island called Summertimes when Franny told me that some of the guys we grew up with wanted to start training in the martial arts. He told them that he could not teach them because he was still a purple belt and they could learn more from me. At around the same time my sons Justin and Ryan had told me about a Ju-jitsu school near our home that looked pretty good. They asked if they could join and I said sure. This Dojo had boxing and Judo and karate and the head instructor was a third Generation Martial artist from England. He was the type of guy who came from a dojo in Europe where all your promotions came from the fights you had after class in the pub above the school. This reminded me of the original ACK school in the basement of Lock, Stock and Barrel in Elmont. I watched his class and I was sold that this guy was good. My sons seemed enthusiastic and they really liked the Judo instructor Ralph who was from a great School in Baldwin.
> Both never lost a Judo match except when they fought each other, my oldest son Justin choked out Ryan to win the finals. My wife was not happy. I struck up a friendship with him and he asked me to teach in his school. This was not something that I was used to but as I met more and more Martial Artists they seemed to have more of an open door policy.
> It was more about exchanging information than ego. Before I could commit to something like this I felt that I must at least ask permission from Shidoshi Ron Van Clief. He was very supportive and stated that at my age I should not have to ask anyone for anything. But he did appreciate the respect. Then he told me that he was training to fight Joyce Gracie in the UFC. I wished him luck and had to give him credit at 51 to enter such a difficult challenge. Soon I was given a class to teach at the Dojo in Hicksville and before I knew what was happening I had my own classes, and my own system which we named The Fighting Dragons. American Combat had dragons as part of it system and Ron Van Clief was known as the Black Dragon and the School that I now rented space at used a Dragon from the flag of Wales in Great Britton. It seemed appropriate. While renting space from this Dojo in Hicksville I met many other Instructors from all over The United States and Europe and even some Ju-jitsu Instructors from Japan.
> During this time I was introduced to Soke Michael DePasquale and his Son Michael Junior.
> These men permitted me to become a member of the International Federation of Practicing Jujitsuans. They also sponsored me into the Gold Shield Society which is for Law Enforcement Martial Artists.
> Two weeks after receiving my Third degree Black Belt I had a party at my home in Levittown and invited George Milos and Anthony Squadrito. They had no idea of my plans. I presented them with their 1st Black Belts and told them that they where under no obligation to anyone and that if John was still alive both of them would have gotten their Black Belts. I also gave Anthony a Diploma that was signed by me and by them awarding the rank of Sandan (Posthumously) to his brother John Squadrito. Shortly after their promotion Francis X. Murray Jr. (Franny) was given his 1st Degree Black belt.
> Over the years these instructors along with Renshi Jeff Craig, Shidoshi Ron Van Cliefs student, I have received the rank of Kyoshi.
> My Son Ryan has seen John Glenn (Renshi-ACK) on numerous occasions at the Dolphin Gym that he runs and told him some bad news that Anthony Squadrito had passed away a short time ago in Florida. I will miss him.


 
George just sold me my gym membership.  You promoted him in Chinese Goju?


----------



## Karjitsu

What Gym does George work in?  I gave him his black belt some time ago as I stated in the last posting.


----------



## Kyoshi71

Karjitsu said:


> What Gym does George work in? I gave him his black belt some time ago as I stated in the last posting.


 
When you promoted him wasnt my question. As I stated in my last posting, I was curious if it was Chinese Goju?

Synergy Fitness


----------



## Kyoshi71

Karjitsu said:


> What Gym does George work in? I gave him his black belt some time ago as I stated in the last posting.


 
I'm glad that you mentioned how Linchner got promoted because there's always been a shroud of mystery surrounding it for us.  Last time I saw him, he was wearing a red-up Renshi belt (Godan) and claimed to have created his own system.  I'll spare you the name of the system because you'll laugh too hard.  Usually when all our upper ranks get together for a few beers, I'll let everyone get nice & sauced up and bring up Linchners fighting system.  There's always belly laughs and beer being spit all over the place for about twenty minutes after.


----------



## FLIP954RR

Hey folks!? I am VERY happy that I found this site. 
I trained briefly with Renshi Impellizieri at Elmont-long enough to earn my stripe on my white belt. Unfortunately, I couldnt continue with training due to work and family commitments. 
Renshi Impellizieri is a GREAT person to know and train with. He was also my old boss at work-so we trained and worked together. He was a great friend to me and I am lucky to know him tru the years. Unfortunately we lost touch due to me having my daughter and him having new business ventures.
I would love to go back to training seriously and just getting back into ACK. 
Please email me of time and places/cost to pd954rr@gmail.com. Im out in Suffolk,LI so let me know!!

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## Karjitsu

When Mark Linchner showed up at Johns dojo in Massapequa he had two stripes on his belt and John Had only one.  That also seemed strange!!!


----------



## Inflorida

I can't believe I found this site. Yes Richie was one bad MO-FO !! Last time I saw him was in the 70s in a bar ( Chanel 80 ) He knew me from ACK with Sen Sei Warren Montegnino ( Oceanside ) which he had recently switched over to. He had purchased a A&P supermarket I think in Lynbrook and turned it into a HUGE Dojo! I remember his Red White and Blue Gi and lightning speed. Wow 30yrs and like it was yesterday.The only man faster was SenSei Tague but he was on another planet! This is this first I've heard that Richie had passed away. Anyone here from the old ACK days in Oceanside? Mike Higgins, Terry Crew,Crazy Roger Offner.  man I can go on forever! Good memories!


----------



## Inflorida

I was actually a white belt when American Combat was started by Sen Sei Warren Montegnino. Tiring of dealing with Korea he switched from Moo Duk Quan.  We worked out in Island Park in a 100 yr old Parish with very hard wooden floors. Full contact no pads. We then moved to renting space in a Dance studio in Oceanside. Word got out and people like Ritchie B came to check out this new "Street " style. This was around 1972. The rest is history!


----------



## Inflorida

Back Problems not Hip. LIGHTNING!


----------



## Inflorida

WOW! Great story! Brings back a lot of memories! Also 52 YO now living in FL since 1979 and not much for flying around a Dojo anymore, but try keeping in shape. Rich was a wild man with enourmous talent! I went with him when he was checking out the A&P in Lynbrook to turn into a DOJO,,,weight room and all. Last time we hung out we got into a bar room brawl and I had the pleasure of watching him clean the place with 5-6 as--hol-s that were stupid enough to start with him! LOL!!! I really didn't have to help! I'm sorry to hear he passed away. His heart was good! ( But didn't take Crap) 
Anyone know Chris Constantine??? 90lbs of amazingness!


----------



## Karjitsu

When you speak with George tell him I said hello
Thanks, Paul


----------



## Kyoshi71

Inflorida said:


> WOW! Great story! Brings back a lot of memories! Also 52 YO now living in FL since 1979 and not much for flying around a Dojo anymore, but try keeping in shape. Rich was a wild man with enourmous talent! I went with him when he was checking out the A&P in Lynbrook to turn into a DOJO,,,weight room and all. Last time we hung out we got into a bar room brawl and I had the pleasure of watching him clean the place with 5-6 as--hol-s that were stupid enough to start with him! LOL!!! I really didn't have to help! I'm sorry to hear he passed away. His heart was good! ( But didn't take Crap)
> Anyone know Chris Constantine??? 90lbs of amazingness!


 
I have met Chris Constantine.  Black Belt in Isshin Ryu who I met through Perry Ferlise.


----------



## Kyoshi71

Karjitsu said:


> When you speak with George tell him I said hello
> Thanks, Paul


 

I'll tell George you said hello next time I break his balls about the gym, that he sold me a membership to, not being opened yet.  He's a character.


----------



## Inflorida

Perry was a great guy! His brother Mike was my age, also a black belt, very cool. They both came over to ACK from Tracy's in RVC. ( Kenpo)  Made there rank by Warren Montegnino in ACK around 1975 -76. Then  they opened a Dojo in Oceanside. I could never get away from Perry's reverse punch! 
I can't believe it's over 30 yrs since I've seen these guys!


----------



## Kyoshi71

Inflorida said:


> Perry was a great guy! His brother Mike was my age, also a black belt, very cool. They both came over to ACK from Tracy's in RVC. ( Kenpo) Made there rank by Warren Montegnino in ACK around 1975 -76. Then they opened a Dojo in Oceanside. I could never get away from Perry's reverse punch!
> I can't believe it's over 30 yrs since I've seen these guys!


 
He too lives in Florida


----------



## Inflorida

I'm so glad to finally see Warrens' name here! After all he started the whole ACK thing! Being in the very first class I am proud that people are still talking about something that was started in 1972 in a broken down Parish in Island Park!


----------



## Karjitsu

During the late seventies and early eighties ACK had seminars at a farm in Milford Pennsylvania.  After training outdoors all day we would all eat together and get to know all the black belts better because we were outside of the Dojo. Kyoshi Barathy would talk for hours about any thing that we asked him about. He once told us a story about a guy that had started trouble at a club he was working at. When they got him to leave he came back with a knife. A woman screamed watch out he has a knife. Kyoshi responded (I see it lady, I got an EYE).   Well not everyone at the seminar realized he had one eye.
Those that did saw the humor that he had.


----------



## Kyoshi71

Karjitsu said:


> During the late seventies and early eighties ACK had seminars at a farm in Milford Pennsylvania. After training outdoors all day we would all eat together and get to know all the black belts better because we were outside of the Dojo. Kyoshi Barathy would talk for hours about any thing that we asked him about. He once told us a story about a guy that had started trouble at a club he was working at. When they got him to leave he came back with a knife. A woman screamed watch out he has a knife. Kyoshi responded (I see it lady, I got an EYE). Well not everyone at the seminar realized he had one eye.
> Those that did saw the humor that he had.


 
Hysterical!  What a sense of humor on that man.


----------



## Burnerbob

Kyoshi71 said:


> Hysterical! What a sense of humor on that man.


Me again. Anyword on Percival ?


----------



## Kyoshi71

Burnerbob said:


> Me again. Anyword on Percival ?


 
What do you want to know?


----------



## Karjitsu

I found a web site for ACK dojo in Levittown, when I asked my son if it was still there he said it had closed. What happened?


----------



## Goju-Man

Kyoshi Pastore, congratulations. I heard Shidoshi promoted you and saw your name on his his directory.
Chien,
Sensei James (Palladium)


----------



## Kyoshi71

Karjitsu said:


> I found a web site for ACK dojo in Levittown, when I asked my son if it was still there he said it had closed. What happened?


 
I always hear different stories regarding that school.  I think that Joe Impellizierri moved the school's location.  His newest website is:
www.acklevittown.com


----------



## Karjitsu

Kyoshi71Thanks, I think that is the same location that Tai-Zen was located before they moved across the turnpike and into the East Meadow border. But I think that it has closed.


----------



## Karjitsu

Sensei James,
Long time since I heard from you. Do you ever see Renshi Craig or his brother Dywane?  Last time I saw or heard from them was when we worked with my son Justin at Webster Hall. Thanks for the congrats.
Keep me posted.


----------



## Goju-Man

No I have not seen them, but I saw that the TV show 20/20 just ran a special on Jeff getting shot and Marcus getting killed at the Palladium.


----------



## ackstreetround

Just want to let you all know that the Levittown school is still open, and hollding classes for adults on Monday Tuesday and Thursday evenings.  Rensei Impellizieri is the head instructor, and it is in the same location as Romeo's first school.

Kyoshi71, did we train together at Rensei Rocco's?


----------



## Kyoshi71

ackstreetround said:


> Just want to let you all know that the Levittown school is still open, and hollding classes for adults on Monday Tuesday and Thursday evenings. Rensei Impellizieri is the head instructor, and it is in the same location as Romeo's first school.
> 
> Kyoshi71, did we train together at Rensei Rocco's?


 
If I knew who you were, I could answer that with some accuracy.  However, if you trained at Renshi Rocco's, the answer is most likely yes.


----------



## Kyoshi71

ackstreetround said:


> Just want to let you all know that the Levittown school is still open, and hollding classes for adults on Monday Tuesday and Thursday evenings. Rensei Impellizieri is the head instructor, and it is in the same location as Romeo's first school.
> 
> Kyoshi71, did we train together at Rensei Rocco's?


 
Funny Public Profile.  Who gave you your "Pink Belt?"


----------



## Bushi40

Hello all. Its Gene Perceval

Just by chance  I happen to come across this web site.

My name is Grand Master Gene Perceval, I have been in the Martial arts since 1955, and am currently still active in the arts.  I dont know where to begin this letter so I will just start from the beginning and write, and Im sure that there will be much left out.  Eventually I will get to my relationship with  Richard Barathy.

I have known Warren Montenegrin and still do for over 50 or more years.  When I returned from Korea as a 2nd Dan in Tae Kwon Do (which I was the first person to ever be tested in that style back Sunday  April 18,1965) I started teaching Warren privately in his home, (we were long time friends with common interests).  As time passed ,Warren passed his first degree black belt test and became my first black belt student.  Warren was rather short about 55 or so, but, he was also a body builder and was built like a tree trunk.  The time eventually came when Warren wanted to teach the martial arts, of course it was the style in which I taught him, Tae kwon Do Moo Duck Klan.  Warren since I known him from his lifting days always had a bad back,  and being that Korean karate involved all types of kicks, and Warren was of short stature, he would always try to kick above his natural chamber on side kicks.  As a result, his back would constantly go out and he suffered most of the time.

One weekend I went to visit another one of my black belt students Forest Blair, who currently is a Master and still teaching in New Jersey.  During that weekend we went to McGuire Air Force base to practice early in the morning, there was still dew on the grass,  well we both went in the air and came down together and he landed on top of me at the edge of the cement walkway, as a result I broke my left clavicle bone.  This put me in a cast for along time and also put me out of the martial arts for months.  Warren was never happy with the style of Tae kwon Do and decided to move from teaching at the church parish in Island park to Rose Dance studio on Long Beach Road In Oceanside.  There Warren asked if he could change the style from Tae Kwon Do to his own style and make some changes to fit his posture.  I agreed, and he named the style American Combat Karate 

The major changes were he made all his kicks from the hips and down and his punches from the hips up.  He followed a logical street type of fighting, where getting in close and mixing it up was as real as it gets.  Take downs were powerful, and since than Warren never had a problem with his back.  One of Warrens original students was Frank Finnegan, (hope I spelt it correctly) eventually Warren moved to Florida and Frank remained and connected with Richard Barathy.  Going back to the story.  Eventually there was some time in my Martial arts carrier when I met with Richard Barathy at Warrens school. Barathy had a small school,  I dont remember the exact location or the town, it may be West Hempstead (not sure)  but it was a small strip store where he taught.  Eventually, he opened a karate school in Valley Stream and seem to do well there, I noticed a lot of his students still keeping touch and know them on what they write, they know who each other is and who there are. Hi guys long time no see .

I remember one evening  several of us went with Barathy where he had interest in renting an old  Super Market in Lynbrook.  As we all looked, we seen it was a mess, but, with a little imagination and a lot of hard work, it had potential with possibilities.  Well it happened.  Richard Barathy took over the old super market and we all chipped in to help make it a martial arts school along with a gym in the front, it was called: RABS for Richard A. Barathy.  The school took off nicely, eventually on Thursday nights I would have my night and taught the traditional martial arts for those who had type of interest, and all the other times, American Combat was taught.  Brings back some wonderful memories, a great bunch of guys.  Because I was a little older than everyone else, and been in the arts for many years, I was and was not part of the guys, our interest were the same as far as the martial arts goes, but outside of that we had different ideas and thoughts, yet we always respected each other for what we really were, true martial artists, no bull  or phony crap.

Eventually, as time passed, my martial arts carrier turned to a different direction and I no longer worked out or trained at RABs.  A few times I went with the guys to Howard Tagues school, but not as often as the other guys, so, I remember very little about that.  

I am now 67 and over my many, many years, a lot of black belts have passed away, and it is a shame that I only find out afterwards by chance.  I would have found it an honor to be present at his funeral.  I know over Richard Barathys last years I did not have any contact with him, but, when ever I would see one of the guys, I would always ask how he was doing and give my regards.  

How did I see and view Richard Barathy:  I do have to laugh inside, he brought back some eventful memories, he was a great guy, he would give you the shirt off his back if you needed one, he would go out of his way for you, and he what you would call a true friend.  Either he liked you or he didnt.  He took his martial arts very seriously, which I held the highest respect for, not many people that I can still say that for today.   Yes, for those who knew him, he was bigger than life, and was always the center of attention.  I enjoyed my time with him, and on occasions, I do recall old times.  Richard Barathy did leave us all with a very special gift, his memories and the times he shared with us while on this earth.

I hope I did not intrude his web site in his memory, and as for myself, I am not a sleeping master, I am still very active in the martial arts and teach one night a week and train 5 nights a week.  I have been writing a book about the martial arts for over 4 years with 2 of my master students, and the 3 inch book should be published sometime within the next 100 years.  If interested in anything that may bring back old history and memories, I can be reached at Bushido40@aol.com  Please state who you are, I do receive aalot of spam.
ENJOY BYE.


----------



## Burnerbob

Thanks to this fourm as was able to reach out to Master Percerval, and relive the days when "Martial Arts" was in its infancy. 
Although I no longer practice, due to health reasons I like keeping up. 
Thank you everyone.

Robert A. Moller/
 / AKA Burnerbob


----------



## Karjitsu

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Karjitsu

I wanted to collect my thoughts before commenting on your statement concerning my friend and former Instructor. First of all you never met this man and have no concept of his capabilities or the countless lives that he touched with his personality and never say die attitude. Kyoshi Richie Barathy was not someone who let any of his physical conditions (losing his eye, spleen, Lupus and a heart attack) prevent him from excelling in his art.  He did not choose the name American Combat Karate but he surely made the name famous. When I say his art, which is what American Combat evolved into after his taking over the system. As far as the Red, White and Blue Gi with Stars.  This uniform was worn by Joe Lewis and countless demo teams across this nation and since American Combat Karate was truly an American fighting style it was appropriate.  I only wish he was around so you could question his way of doing things in person.


----------



## YoungMan

Karjitsu and Kyoshi,

It is admirable that you think of Barathy so highly. I do admire loyalty. However, you both see Barathy as the epitome of the benefits of brutal training and ability to hang with and defeat the best. I see him as a bad-*** wannabe who seem to have issues. You don't deny my allegations that he bastardized traditional martial arts to conform to some ignorant American mentality regarding what they should be: no philosophy, no forms, only concerned with beating people down. In the process he merely confirmed the notion that many people in the Orient have of us: the Ugly American who bastardizes martial arts just so he can be a better ***-kicker.
And as for my rank, you don't know me or my training history. To assume that my training or technique is lacking simply because I don't share your philosophies is ignorance at it's worst. And to say that I'd only be a yellow belt is so and so's organization is laughable. Who is this guy and what's he ever done?
I apologize for any issues people might have with my language. I just thought it needed to be said.


----------



## Laurentkd

Kyoshi71 said:


> If I wanted to learn Philosophy, I'd go back to college. If I wanted to learn to baby sit and count in Korean, I'd join TKD.


 
Man!! I am going to ask my sahbonim for my money back!! I haven't learned a lick of babysitting at my TKD school. :shrug:


----------



## Grenadier

_*ATTENTION ALL USERS:*

_Please keep the discussion at a mature, respectful level. 

Please review our sniping policy http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sho...d.php?p=427486. 

Feel free to use the Ignore feature to ignore members whose posts you do not wish to read (it is at the bottom of each member's profile). 

Thank you.

-Ronald Shin
-MT Supermoderator


----------



## CGMWilling

Its a good thing we didnt keep medicine traditional


----------



## CGMWilling

This Is for Paul Pastore. This is Renshi Willing, contact me at renshimatt@aol.com


----------



## ravenwing

I guess everyone's entitled to their opinion.  Central to all styles is the respect we have for the art and for others.  ACK students learn that respect the easy way or the hard way.  But they are all a respectful bunch that would go out of their way to help another.  I was not fortunate to have 20 consecutive years training but I can tell you this, all of the black belts in the system are inherently good people and I'd want them on my side in any situation.  Respect of the art, of power, of all that stuff, is still respect - Kyoshi Barathy had unbelievable hurdles to get to where he got but he got there; for that alone, nobody has the right to use the terms like side-show.  From Lynbrook to East Rockaway and Levittown today, his spirit is in his students; that alone says enough.


----------



## pjd5150

To anyone who believes Kyoshi Barathy "removed the philosophy" from Martial Arts, obviously never had the privilege of talking to him.
That said, PJ DeAngelo here, son of Renshi Paul DeAngelo.
I just came across this forum, scanned through the posts. I'm sure I know most people here, but do not know the names behind the screen names.
Please contact me or post with your names.
I'm going to go back and read everything!


----------



## Bushi40

Hi everyone, it's Gene Perceval again.

This was taken from page 8 from a person who stated the following in reference to Martial Arts Talk on Richard Barathy.
I only knew about Richard Barathy from the magazine articles he was in. Unfortunately, the American flag uniform he wore did not impress me. My personal opinion is that he took traditional martial arts, removed the philosophy, and turned it into a circus side show. For that, I have little respect for him. But again, that's just my personal opinion.

Gene's statement:
Being that I worked out with, and was friends with and knew him well enough to state the following:
Never talk bad about someone who cannot defend himself, so, I will take that as an insult in Richard Barathys behalf.

In my attic, I still have the old heavy canvas Stars and Stripes uniform that I wore at Barathys school, both in Valley Stream and in Lynbrook where it was once an old A&P supermarket before it became RABS.  I am in the Martial arts 52 + years and studied with the original founders in the Martial arts when I was living in the Orient.  To a certain degree, I do agree with a small  portion of the statement that the person wrote in the above statement, that is:  *In my opinion, Richard Barathy took traditional martial arts, removed the philosophy.*  Richard was not from what I remembered a traditionalist in the martial arts, but his classes were as real to a life threatening situation as possible.  Lets jump ahead to the year 2007 in the martial arts.  If  Richard Barathy were still with us, there is no question that he would be one of the teachers and or part of, the IFL International Fighting League or similar.  What you see today on television or cable is exactly what Richard Barathy was teaching when he was teaching American Combat Karate, so, what is now popular, is just a spin off from what was taught to his black belts years ago.

Anyone who wished traditional martial arts, it was available at RABs school on Thursday evenings when I taught at his school.  I wore my traditional uniform when I taught, and wore the Stars and Strips uniform as respect when ever Richard Barathy had the training floor.

Please try to understand Richard Barathy, he was what he was, just as you are what you are, each of us is what makes the world different.  Richard Barathy did not live in a world of black, gray or white, but was a great believer in the American system, therefore the colorful Stars and Stripes, the fire on the breaking objects etc.  Each of us are capable of being an entainer, Richard Barathy was not a "last week we covered that so this week we will cover this type of instructor.   His classes and instructions were  never boaring and always  stimulated the mind as well as the constant physical challenge, what more can a true  instructor offer his students. 

Grand Master
Gene Perceval
Pioneer, founder

I can be reached at Bushido40@aol.com


----------



## Karjitsu

Thank you Master Perceval,
I could not say it better myself..


----------



## Burnerbob

What Sensi Barathay did was to take Karate a step further. We did not chastise Helio Gracie for changing the Japanese Jiu Jitsu that was taught to him, then why Sensi Barathy especially when you only read about him.  The type of "Gi" one wears has no bearing on his ability.  The "Stars and Stripes" Gi was to symbolize "American Combat Karate". 
As far as "Grand Master" Perceval, I have been in touch with him and remembered when he was one of the distinguished Black-Belts that was present at Sensi DeMarco's GoJuRyu dojo when I tested for Green Belt over 30  years ago. He along with Sensi Barathy were and still are true legends of true "Bushido Spirit"


----------



## YoungMan

Nonetheless, I stand fully behind what I wrote. So far, everything that I've seen reinforces what I've mentioned. All I've seen so far are American students who simply take technique, strip it of philosophy or balance, add a healthy dose of xenophobia, and call it "American Combat Karate". Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't karate designed for combat and self defense?
I'm all for adaptation and evolution. The Korean Tae Kwon Do of today is very unlike the "Korean karate" of yesteryear. Not better or worse, but different.
Taking Japanese karate or martial arts, stripping it down to simply a fighting style or way to hurt people, and packaging it as "American Combat Karate" is not evolution. It does nothing to advance martial arts, and simply shows contempt for the roots of karate. 
And as for the uniform, if wearing the Stars and Stripes gi signifies nothing, then why do it? Obviously it signifies something or else it would not be used. Personally, I think it signifies this "America first" mentality I mentioned previously. It seems to be the ACK method of thumbing their nose at tradition; again, showing the xenophobia I mentioned previously.


----------



## Bushi40

Hi its Gene Perceval

It seems that no matter what is said about Richard Barathy, you have made your mind up and that I do respect you for.  There is a problem here going back and forth, this discussion can and will reach a life of its own where tempers will arise and perhaps become insulting.  I do not wish that to occur on Richard Barathys Martial Talk pages.  Would I would like to see, is, direct questions and answers that can be productive and share what is unknown by those who did not know Richard Barathy personally.

As far as Peter Urban, who is also passed away, I knew him very well also.  Trying to remember back, Peter Urban was a good hand and fist fighter, he and Gary Alexander (who was known for his leg techniques) were matched against each other several times, they (back then) were the great fights.  Peter Urban, was a 4th degree black belt in the Go Ju system originated from Japan and went to Japan for his 5th degree testing.  I may be incorrect, but, as I remember (which only a few knew) Peter Urban did not pass his 5th Dan test or had a disagreement over there and came back upset.  As a result, he broke away from the Japanese Goju and started a path his own way of thought calling it American Goju.  The rest is history.

I see the glass half full, not half empty, Enjoy, that is what this is all about.

Thank you for letting me express my feelings.  By the way, I have been writing a book on the martial arts for the last 4 years, with luck, I hope it will be finished by the end of this year, it is rather thick.

Gene Perceval


----------



## Burnerbob

I apologize for writing this in a column about Sensi Barathy. Master Perceval is correct this should be moved.


----------



## YoungMan

Burnerbob said:


> I have met many "KoreanMasters" who boast a 10th Dan, and when I bring up the fact that Gen.ChoiHee who founded "Tae Kwon Do" only issued up to 9th degree, their answer is This is my style of *Tae Kwon Do*
> As far as O'Sensei Urban, he attained the rank of 6th Dan. This was told to me personally by Yamaguci while I was in Japan.
> There was a disagreement with Sensi Urban and Gosei Yamaguci, the son of the founder as to who should be the US reprsentive of GoJu.
> He challanged Urban to a "Death Match, which he lost however Urban would not kill him for respect to Yamaguci Master.


 
Didn't answer my question. I asked if Peter Urban declared himself 10th Dan. Yes, I know many Korean Instructors declare themselves rank they are not and have phoney certificates printed up stating as such. It doesn't make it any more right when they do it. Be careful who you associate with.
Anyway, it is one thing to disagree with someone who disagrees with your training methods or philosophy. Calling someone arrogant and ignorant because they disagree with your methods is immature and shows a lack of wisdom. I don't agree with some of the methods used by many of the Instructors in our organization. However, we still agree on enough things and root principles that we get along.
You admire, respect, and follow the things Barathy taught. That's fine. It doesn't mean we all have to or should.
By the way, it's "Sensei" not "Sensi". Which begs the question: if Barathy turned his back on the Japanese roots of his "style" to create an "American style", why even use the term "Sensei"?


----------



## MJS

_*ATTENTION ALL USERS:*_

*Final Warning.*

*Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.*

*-Mike Slosek*
*-MT Asst. Admin-*


----------



## Burnerbob

YoungMan said:


> Didn't answer my question. I asked if Peter Urban declared himself 10th Dan. Yes, I know many Korean Instructors declare themselves rank they are not and have phony certificates printed up stating as such. It doesn't make it any more right when they do it. Be careful who you associate with.
> Anyway, it is one thing to disagree with someone who disagrees with your training methods or philosophy. Calling someone arrogant and ignorant because they disagree with your methods is immature and shows a lack of wisdom. I don't agree with some of the methods used by many of the Instructors in our organization. However, we still agree on enough things and root principles that we get along.
> You admire, respect, and follow the things Barathy taught. That's fine. It doesn't mean we all have to or should.
> By the way, it's "Sensei" not "Sensi". Which begs the question: if Barathy turned his back on the Japanese roots of his "style" to create an "American style", why even use the term "Sensei"?


Excuse my spelling Sensei Urban was granted that rank from the "Budokukai" headed by Grand Master Richard Kim and Mas Oyama.
Sensei Barathy did not denounce Japanese Tradition. Again ignorance and arrogance, not because you disagree with myself and others, rather from forming an opinion based on magazine articles. Not knowing and understanding those involved.


----------



## Bushi40

Thank you for clearing that up, I did not know the actual facts.  But I do remember Peter Urban going to Japan and coming back not very happy.

Gene Perceval


----------



## bengquan

Hey YoungMan,

What do you consider the "Art" in the term Martial Art?


----------



## YoungMan

That could be a thread in itself, and probably is. To me, among other things, it is allowing you to express grace, individuality, beauty, and philosophy through your practice of a particular style. Very hard to explain. It is NOT just a set of fighting techniques and hurting people.


----------



## bengquan

Just curious but how do you know that Richard Barathy didn't do these things, or have these qualities? I don't believe that you ever met the man, so I don't know where you are getting your basis from.


----------



## stone_dragone

In hopes of bringing the discussion back to one about Mr. Barathy and American Combat Karate, can anyone here provide a sample curriculum as taught by Mr. Barathy other than "full contact sparring" or "bastardizing tradition?"

I am authentically interested in this and can find disturbingly little information regarding it.  Many pages ago it was said that he used a lot of repetition and the like but what was being repeated?  

Were/are belts formally tested for or were they presented based on continual assessment? What is the belt structure? Katas or no (this is kinda unclear through the readings...)?

Thanks much!


----------



## Bushi40

Hello again, its Gene Perceval

As one aspect of the martial arts, Richard Barathy was a firm believer that a true martial artist should be fully capable of defending him/her self without any hesitation of thought.  Thus, the no-thought concept.  If one practices effectively and proficiently continuously, the motor control (activation of muscles) from constant stimulation  builds a direct path to the neurons.  Where no-thought is required which would slow down the reflex action.  Such as riding a bike or driving a car without having to constantly monitor your mental or physical.  

Be what you may think of Richard Barathy, but, perhaps not knowing him directly, the media, magazines, etc. are always looking for the spectacular, never the normal, that is what sells, because of this, I could understand how and why you came to the conclusion on how you think about Richard Barathy.  

Being that Richard Barathy as he was, he felt that his way of thought and teaching concepts best fit the way in which best fits the American Combat style of teaching.  Therefore, tradition in the old way, was not lost, it was just taught a little differently in the best way he felt he could express himself.  

Sometimes it is difficult to understand what is not presented in a proper Bushido format when it is taken out of concept by the media.  In over 52 years in the martial arts, I have seen many of self made black belts giving themselves all kinds of rank, as well as giving out rank freely as to make themselves seem more important for others to recognize, many came and have gone, and still, many not worth the rank they are still wearing.  There are a few old timers who know who they are.  They are who you should be attacking, but not Richard Barathy.

*Enjoy*
Gene Perceval


----------



## Burnerbob

Well said from one of the most respected and proven "Grand Masters"


----------



## CGMWilling

I find it very interesting that people can sit in judgement on who is in fact a true martial artist. 

I have been a martial artist for over 38 years and have had the pleasure of working with some of the greatest of our time. I have degree BlackBelts in American Combat under Richard Barathy and a 5th degree blackbelt in Tai-Zen from Chief Grand Master Howard Tague. I briefly worked alongside of Gene Purcivelle Bobby Greene and may other greats during Black Belt Classes With Richie and Master Tague. I have worked with High Belts in many systems and have performed alongside of some of the biggest names of our generation at the Oriental World of self Defense.I recieved my first Black Belt from Kasim Dubar, a World champion Kickboxer who has fought the likes of Erroll Bennett and Wildcat Molinas. I have met and worked with traditionalists and some very creative geniuses too. 

To be a true musician you do not have to stick to Mozart and classical music, although they are still brilliant works of art. Times change circumstances change, enviornments change. Rock and Roll musicians are still artists even though they do not use traditional instruments. they are all musicians and artists. After all the only important thing is that music adds to the quality of life for those who practice and those who listen.

The Martial arts is similar. Its origins are self defense. Those who practice traditional art forms are as much "martial artists" as are the bold pioneers who strive to bring the art foward to apply to todays laws and enviornment. The physicians of medieval times were great men of medicine and I am sure that they would be happy with the advances of today. after all it was all about health and quality of life for their patients. Again, the martial arts is the same way, its all about the safety of our students and helping them to become the best people they can be. There are many men who have dedicated their lives to the art, not for profit alone, but because they believe in what they do. Traditionalists believe and non traditionalists believe in what they do. They are both true martial artists and warriors for there causes. Whatever my personal beliefs are do not diminish others accomplishments. Sitting in judgement is shallow and unfair to those who work so hard and sacrafice so much.....Renshi Willing


----------



## Burnerbob

Renshimatt said:


> I find it very interesting that people can sit in judgement on who is in fact a true martial artist.
> 
> I have been a martial artist for over 38 years and have had the pleasure of working with some of the greatest of our time. I have degree BlackBelts in American Combat under Richard Barathy and a 5th degree blackbelt in Tai-Zen from Chief Grand Master Howard Tague. I briefly worked alongside of Gene Purcivelle Bobby Greene and may other greats during Black Belt Classes With Richie and Master Tague. I have worked with High Belts in many systems and have performed alongside of some of the biggest names of our generation at the Oriental World of self Defense.I recieved my first Black Belt from Kasim Dubar, a World champion Kickboxer who has fought the likes of Erroll Bennett and Wildcat Molinas. I have met and worked with traditionalists and some very creative geniuses too.
> 
> To be a true musician you do not have to stick to Mozart and classical music, although they are still brilliant works of art. Times change circumstances change, enviornments change. Rock and Roll musicians are still artists even though they do not use traditional instruments. they are all musicians and artists. After all the only important thing is that music adds to the quality of life for those who practice and those who listen.
> 
> The Martial arts is similar. Its origins are self defense. Those who practice traditional art forms are as much "martial artists" as are the bold pioneers who strive to bring the art foward to apply to todays laws and enviornment. The physicians of medieval times were great men of medicine and I am sure that they would be happy with the advances of today. after all it was all about health and quality of life for their patients. Again, the martial arts is the same way, its all about the safety of our students and helping them to become the best people they can be. There are many men who have dedicated their lives to the art, not for profit alone, but because they believe in what they do. Traditionalists believe and non traditionalists believe in what they do. They are both true martial artists and warriors for there causes. Whatever my personal beliefs are do not diminish others accomplishments. Sitting in judgement is shallow and unfair to those who work so hard and sacrafice so much.....Renshi Willing


 Ush


----------



## pjd5150

Well said Renshi Willing.  OOSH!
It's amazing that people who never trained with or studied under Kyoshi Barathy, never conversed with or even met, only have read a few magazine articles, can spread such negativity. I found this forum from a google search and was disappointed to read the negative views a few misinformed people. What this forum should be about is remembering one of the great Martial Artist of our time. A man who owned many successful Karate Schools when there wasn't a Karate school on every block and wasn't common place as it is today. A man who taught a group of Black Belts second to none; Bacci, Green, Finnigan, McCaffrey, DeAngelo, DeAngelo, Willing, Squatrito and others. Let's also remember Richard Barathy was a personal trainer to many high profile athletes, again, when it wasn't the fashionable thing to do; Freeman McNeil, Gastineau, Bobby Jackson, Vitas Garalitis, Gerry Cooney, Billy Smith; all of whom came to him to help their careers. So, let's turn this forum back to where it should be, about a great Martial Artist, Richard A. Barathy. To the rest of you, continue reading your magazines.
PJ


----------



## Burnerbob

pjd5150 said:


> Well said Renshi Willing. OOSH!
> It's amazing that people who never trained with or studied under Kyoshi Barathy, never conversed with or even met, only have read a few magazine articles, can spread such negativity. I found this forum from a google search and was disappointed to read the negative views a few misinformed people. What this forum should be about is remembering one of the great Martial Artist of our time. A man who owned many successful Karate Schools when there wasn't a Karate school on every block and wasn't common place as it is today. A man who taught a group of Black Belts second to none; Bacci, Green, Finnigan, McCaffrey, DeAngelo, DeAngelo, Willing, Squatrito and others. Let's also remember Richard Barathy was a personal trainer to many high profile athletes, again, when it wasn't the fashionable thing to do; Freeman McNeil, Gastineau, Bobby Jackson, Vitas Garalitis, Gerry Cooney, Billy Smith; all of whom came to him to help their careers. So, let's turn this forum back to where it should be, about a great Martial Artist, Richard A. Barathy. To the rest of you, continue reading your magazines.
> PJ


 You forgot "Pro Wrestler" Billy Graham"


----------



## pjd5150

Young"man", you put way too much thought into the Gi, way more than Kyoshi Barathy did. Red White & Blue; the colors or our flag, the colors of his schools, his Harley was also painted with the stars and stripes. That Gi belongs in the Martial Arts Hall of Fame!


----------



## YoungMan

You mean alongside so-called "masters" who proclaimed themselves 7th and 8th Dan because their egos demanded it? I suppose you're right.


----------



## SageGhost83

Whoa, it is so feisty in here! There are lots of masters who do things different from the way that I was taught to do them, but I would never ever disrespect them or call their skill into question merely because they do not follow the same traditions that I follow. That would be just plain ignorant and arrogant on my part. There are many paths but they all lead to the top of the mountain. What he taught, regardless of how his gi looked, was very effective and it successfully met the needs of he and his students. So what exactly is the problem? I wouldn't want to wear a red, white, and blue gi either because I think that it is tacky, but that is just my own opinion. If he wants to do things that way then fine, whatever floats his boat, and if it works for he and his students then who are we to question? It is about humility and respect, and it is about respecting the ways of others even though they may be different from our own ways. There are so many different color gi's these days and I don't like it either, but there are some who do and we must respect that. If their skills are very good and they can hold their own against anyone, then what exactly is the problem? I personally could care less about what someone is wearing, they could be stark raving naked for all I care! If the skill, dedication, and respect are there, then the rest is just unnecessary nit picking. I have never been disrespected by someone wearing a fruity tuity multi-colored gi, however, I have met many a jerk in a plain white traditional gi. Never judge a book by its cover. Prejudice is disgusting.


----------



## stone_dragone

Burnerbob said:


> You Sir are set in your ways, again criticizing a great individual despite what everyone has stated.
> I guess "Kenpo" was wrong to have black gi's, and MooDuKwan for having ""Trimmed" . What "Gi" a person wears does not make or break him, rather what they have done. After 11 pages on Master Barathy, you still have doubts ? It is ashame he is no longer here for you to get it from the horses mouth!



Burnerbob,

It is admirable that you and almost everyone who trained with Barathy Kyoshi hold him in such high regard.  It is unfortunate that there will always be others who will refuse to look past appearances and appreciate talent, worth and skill.


----------



## Inflorida

I can't believe what I'm reading here! Having trained with Warren Montegnino but be-friended Rich Barathy after joining ACK and witnessed Richy and Sen Sei Taugue's magic, this guy is blowing my mind! They merely Americanized the moves to be more "street" wise. Warren always said  "when it comes to the real thing on the street, throw out everything ya know..pick up a freakin garbage can and bash their freakin heads in" !!! Richy Barathy was truly a Master and a serious American BADASS!! 
What was Romeo's first name?? Lenny? Phil?


----------



## Inflorida

Great to see Master Percival posting here. I remember you well! I was just a punk 15 yr old white belt in 1970 when I met started training with Sen Sei Warren M at the Island Park Parrish Hall. Remember Mike Higgins, Roger Offner Frank Finnigan, Chester?? Crazy bunch. I remembeber other faces but not names.  I also seem to remember lining up with others to kick you in the balls! That was you right??

OH and after 50 something yrs I finally made YELLOW belt.....Those new kata's are tough! I get a stripe when I turn 65!


----------



## Burnerbob

Inflorida said:


> Great to see Master Percival posting here. I remember you well! I was just a punk 15 yr old white belt in 1970 when I met started training with Sen Sei Warren M at the Island Park Parrish Hall. Remember Mike Higgins, Roger Offner Frank Finnigan, Chester?? Crazy bunch. I remembeber other faces but not names. I also seem to remember lining up with others to kick you in the balls! That was you right??


That was he. He and other greats (Frank Orlando, Bobby Tiani, Chuck Merriman) sat on the board when I tested for "Green Belt" 1969. Those were the days


----------



## Inflorida

Thanks BurnerBob for getting back to me. That must have been one tough test! I remember like yesterday he would suck his balls up on demand! OUCH! LOL  Good Ole Days for sure. Biker night at Nathans and the entire Dojo cleared out for a brawl with the Pagans ( I think) we trained across the street from Nathans in Oceanside. 1972-3...I think Richy B was there and did quite a number on about 10 of them. LOL


----------



## SageGhost83

Inflorida said:


> he would suck his balls up on demand!


 
:roflmao::asian:


----------



## YoungMan

Inflorida said:


> Thanks BurnerBob for getting back to me. That must have been one tough test! I remember like yesterday he would suck his balls up on demand! OUCH! LOL Good Ole Days for sure. Biker night at Nathans and the entire Dojo cleared out for a brawl with the Pagans ( I think) we trained across the street from Nathans in Oceanside. 1972-3...I think Richy B was there and did quite a number on about 10 of them. LOL


 
Yes, that's exactly who I'd want to train with. Respectable folks all. Nothing like having your Instructor invade the local biker bar to crack some heads.


----------



## Burnerbob

YoungMan said:


> Yes, that's exactly who I'd want to train with. Respectable folks all. Nothing like having your Instructor invade the local biker bar to crack some heads.


On the contrary, they came in to "Kick" everyones a** "We don't give a ***** about your "Karate" Well the outcome was a surprise to them, the next day they wanted to learn this "Karate" thing


----------



## tshadowchaser

such things tend to happen when bikers frequent a place. The Pagans had a BAD reputation years ago.
But this digresses from the topic of Mr. Barathy a little


----------



## Burnerbob

tshadowchaser said:


> such things tend to happen when bikers frequent a place. The Pagans had a BAD reputation years ago.
> But this digresses from the topic of Mr. Barathy a little


My deepest apologies


----------



## CGMWilling

I hope no one thinks that "Young Man" is going to change his mind. That would mean he might have to admit he might be incorrect about something. He is obviously the foremost authority on whats right and wrong and has contributed tremendous amounts to the matial arts. Im sure his students will be weighing in at any moment to tell us how he has added to thier lives. 

He does what he says. He judges books by thier covers and goes no farther. that is not tradition it is narrow minded. After all fear of change is not unique to him. So people with piercings or torn jeans or strange appearances like Albert Einstien or scruffy beards like Abe Lincoln wouldnt be worth his time. 

So a 6 inch flag sewn on your gi is ok but when Bill Wallace shows his patriotism with an american flag gi its to much to handle. Leave Young Man to his opinions. After all, this is probably the only attention he gets other than from his 97 cats.


----------



## theletch1

[playnice]Jeff Letchford[/playnice]


----------



## SageGhost83

Renshimatt said:


> this is probably the only attention he gets other than from his 97 cats.


 
Holy crap, he has 97 cats!? OMG - guys sucking their balls up on demand and MT members who own 97 cats? This is certainly an interesting thread. I am waiting for someone to jump up and fly to the moon or fornicate a cow at any minute now :lol:! Youngman, you never told me that you were such an animal lover! I love animals, too. I have two dogs of my own. Animals are awesome!


----------



## YoungMan

I love both of my cats and my dog (somewhat)
Oh yeah, and my wife too; gotta say that!


----------



## punisher73

I second Stone Dragone's post.  What was the curriculum taught? What were the basic punches, kicks, etc.  What SPECIFIC training drills did you guys utilize (other than hard contact sparring)?

I think alot of people want to know more about the style itself, than the politics of what people think of Barathy.


----------



## shesulsa

_*Admin Note:  Thread locked for review.*_

*A final warning was posted on this thread on the previous page and another good-faith warning posted recently.  Off-topic, baiting and rude posts following moderator warnings can result in points against you, suspension and even banning of your account.

Newer users, please take the time to read our General Posting Rules available at the "Rules" link on the blue menu bar towards the top of every page.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Administrator*


----------



## MJS

*ADMIN NOTE:*

*ATTENTION ALL USERS!*

It has been decided that this thread will be reopened.  However, it is being watched very close.  You may also notice that some posts have been removed.  They were deemed rude or off topic and taking away from the main point of this thread.

I strongly suggest that everyone takes the time to read the general posting rules on this forum, which can be found here.  I would also like to point out the RTM (Report To Mod) feature.  It is the red triangle found in the upper right hand corner of each post.  It is used to report problem posts.  In other words, don't use it to report a post because you don't agree with that person.  

There is alot of good information in this thread, and I'd like it to continue.  But, at the first sign of any problems, it will be relocked for good.  

Mike Slosek
MT Asst. Admin


----------



## pinballmachine

hello from japan to all,
  i am sure that i have met some, been trained by some, and probably had my butt kicked, by most if not all,  on this forum. musta been a long time ago though. 

   i was a student at the lynbrook dojo. around 1980-82. it was my introduction martial arts. it was an amazing school and fighting system. i also went to a couple of weekend seminars. passed around a bottle of moonshine at one of them at night. it was real cool getting to talk with kiyoshi barathy. and thanks to the brown belt that brought the moonshine. best booze i ever tasted. kiyoshi barathy  had a question and answer session and talked about the movies he was making and other cool stories. i also made it to a tournament at the playboy club in new jersey. got drunk and got some bunny tail so never fought in the tournament. kiyoshi barathy was the best i saw then and still is. i never sparred with him and am not sorry i missed the chance. at the time i could not even count the times he punched, when he sparred. yes he was that fast. he could kick someone with a front kick and send them airborne. it was amazing. when he squared off to spar with someone you knew you were in trouble. his stance was so strong there was no way you could break through. i remember hearing about his punches and kicks being measured by radar. something like 135 mph hand speed and 85 foot speed? amazing. 

   in 1982 i left the states for good. been living in japan since then. i trained in many martial arts here. from some of japans highest ranking masters. in many styles. at many dojos.  spent the last 12 years teaching here. i have to say and i say this without question. kiyoshi barathy was the greatest martial artist i have ever seen. 

  anyone know where i can find pics of those cool dragon tiger tattoos the instructors had at ack? also anywhere i can get tshirts and the earings? ack's fist holding the lightening bolt is way cool.

   i wish kiyoshi barathy the best in the afterlife and thanks to all for posting here and bringing back some great memories.

   this is to the admins. closing this thread for any reason would be showing a great disrespect to one of the greatest martial artists that ever lived.

   want to train traditional martial arts. get a stick and hit it on a rock for training because thats where martial arts came from. 
take care all


----------



## Burnerbob

Just for the record. Richard Barathy also trained with the late Sensei *Frank Ruiz *Nisei GoJU Ryu


----------



## shesulsa

_*Admin Note:

Thread closures*_ usually involve a repeated disregard for the guidelines and rules of these forums; one of those rules has to do with debating forum policy.

We would encourage all members to demonstrate the respect consistent with their leanings and represent their instructors, systems, figureheads and colleagues well by showing proper manners, using proper English to the best of their ability and _*reading the rules before they post.*_

Any questions regarding board policy can be asked in the MartialTalk Site Support forum.

Regards,

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
Assist. Administrator


----------



## AL2609

Impellizzieri has closed the Levittown school because the Landlord is an *******.  He is searching for a new location somewhere around here in Nassau County.  I will post as soon as I find out when and where.  He is definitely actively looking.  He is a long-time personal friend of mine, so I will probably find out as soon as he finds something.

Korfarge is teaching grappling at Serra's gym.  I hear there is a staff uproar at the gym right now. So I don't know what is going on there.

I will post as soon as I know something.


----------



## punisher73

Is Dale Comstock in anyway related to Richard Barathy/American Combat Karate?  I have seen video sets of him out and just wondered.


----------



## ravenwing

The school in Levittown is closing up.  But we are still having classes.  Tomorrow, 7:30 is anyone is interested.


----------



## Karjitsu

Glad to see this is back up.


----------



## marmaduke

Hello everyone. I want to to say first I have the utmost respect for all of my Martial Arts Teachers. I have read the last 11 pages of posts about RichardBarathy. RichardBarathy will go down not only as one of the baddest asses the world has ever known but as a truly great teacher of self determination and self reliance. Any ACK student weather before me or after knows that they have a sink or swim mentality. You earn your belt by sparring everyone the next rank and holding your own then spar everyone in your rank and must show dominance. My credentials, Massapequa school 1984 to close, helped build KyoshiFinnegans Dojo in the basement. That ACKSchool became a Tai-Zen school circa 1986. I only went on one seminar upstate New York but it was an eye-opener. 

Sometimes even the most basic lessons learned in Martial Arts and Life are understood but not necessarily followed. I was an ACK student for many years. We were told of MasterTauge and how he influenced and taught people like RichardBarathy and FrankFinnegan. RichardBarathy then became successful with the ACK schools and left Tauge's teachings to pursue the overseeing of the schools. Many fine schools were open. After reading the previous posts I know you people share something with me, the ability to believe in oneself. I left KyoshiFinnegan when he was in full swing with the Tai-Zen change over. It was 1987 and as a young person I missed the sparring of ACK. I was too immature to understand the change from ACK to Tai-Zen. ACK was about believing in your self through fighting. Tai-Zen teaches you about believing in your self through intelligence. Technique will always supersede Aggression. My biggest mistake was a lesson Taught by Tauge to Finnegan and Finnegan to me and my classmates, "My greatest enemy, myself". I will have to live with the regret for the rest of my life that I betrayed Finnegan who was showing me a better way. I also betrayed myself, Tai-Zen would always be my choice and I threw that away.


----------



## barathy.jr

I would like to say hello to all. I would like to let you all know my father was a great man,one of the best martial artists ever,you dont get on the covers of magazines and do t.v shows for no reason.I'm glad to see he is still a topic of conversation,but the man died 12 years ago,and in the last years of his life he was different still great but in a different way and NOBODY knew him all this talk about him is from the early years.we all change. Let the man rest in peace. there is no American Combat Karate without him........


----------



## Hand Sword

:asian:


----------



## Z-28

Your dad was a legend thats why this forum lives. Bruce Lee was a legend and will always be talked about. So I say why not let Kyoshi Barathys legend live on in this forum.


----------



## kwaichang

donald said:


> Is any one familar with the late Mr.Barathy´s system? Are any of his former students actively teaching the system? His was a story of extreme determination. He battled lupus for many years, but God truly blessed the man with gut grit. One of his more well known students was, Mr.Mark Gastenau of pro., football fame. What ever happened to him by the way? I just think Mr. Barathy´s story is amazing. Can anyone answer my quiries?:asian:


 
I just came across this forum and saw Ricks name.  I trained under Master Tague many moons ago.  Rich stopped in from time to time and actually helped me, a white belt at the time,  develop a front snap kick which knocked out an agressive yellow belt who was harrassing me in class.  I´ll never forget that day.  A few years later I met him at the Playboy Club Hotel in N.J. where he was participating in a demonstration.  He was always polite to Tai Zen students, current and former and although he looked lilke one mean guy, he never was to me or any of my other contacts in martail arts.

One of the most memorable martial artists I´ve met in my long years of training.


----------



## Burnerbob

barathy.jr said:


> I would like to say hello to all. I would like to let you all know my father was a great man,one of the best martial artists ever,you don't get on the covers of magazines and do t.v shows for no reason.I'm glad to see he is still a topic of conversation,but the man died 12 years ago,and in the last years of his life he was different still great but in a different way and NOBODY knew him all this talk about him is from the early years.we all change. Let the man rest in peace. there is no American Combat Karate without him........


First and foremost your father was a legend. True sickness changed him, as it has changed myself (degenerative arthritis). 
However to say there is no ACK without him is like there is no "Karate" without Funakoshi, no "Judo" without Kano, no "Aikido" without Uyeshiba.


----------



## pjd5150

wow, we are all impressed with your vast knowledge of the Martial Arts.
However, Richard Jr., who happens to be my cousin posted a beautiful statement about his father, my uncle. Why couldn't you just leave it alone?
American Combat Karate is Richard Barathy. Richard Barathy is American Combat Karate. It does live on through the ones who have learned from Kyoshi such as myself and my father and many others.
PJ


----------



## ravenwing

I really do not want to see this thread cancelled.  Let's all please try to watch the sarcasm OK.  A suggestion would be simply for those who have no direct experience with ACK, to simply come and investigate the school and if you are not interested or don't like it, that's fine.  I had investigated other schools at times when ACK was temporarily unreachable or there were no places to train, AND I learned a bit about other styles and they all have something to offer.  I then always went back to ACK.  BUT, that's not saying anything is better or worse, just a personal choice.  I feel most prepared for the street in training in that style - BUT THAT'S JUST ME... Which school you are loyal to is your own personal choice.  One thing martial arts has taught me is never to criticize schools of others.  Any school is better than sitting home on the couch.  Everyone should try to practice the same.  The criticism does noboby any good.  I wish everyone could've taken a class with Kyosi Bararthy as taking instruction from any teacher at that level is a privilege for anyone, from any school.  Then, each student could form his / her own opinion and choose his / her style... Kyoshi lives in all his students as long as we keep training and practicing his ways --- Period.


----------



## marmaduke

Ravenwing after reading your post I know that you are a very wise person. That was a great post. I was lucky enough to get some classes in @ Lynbrook. I feel very fortunate to have those experiences and hope everyone else realizes how intense ACK is. If any old students recoginize me please write.


----------



## ravenwing

Thanks.  We are now training in Levittown using another school's dojo - Dynasty Martial Arts.  3099 Jerusalem Ave.  If you can, come on down...


----------



## Inflorida

I'm really blown away hearing Frank Finnigans name again! It's been 36 yrs! Did you also know a Sen Sei Pugliani? They both made Black Belt under Sen Sei Warren Montegnino whom I've mentioned here before. He actually had the original idea and started ACK breaking away from Tae Kwon Do. I remember the day Richie came to check this thing of ours out. The rest is history as they say! When the black belts sparred the students were sometimes allowed to watch....TRULY a frightening thing to see!


----------



## mitch2007

Hello all,

Im glad I found this site.

I have all the respect in the world for the old school ACK guys.
However what about the old school Tai-Zen guys?

Vincent Miraglia, Sal Longobardi, Jim Meacan, etc...

Those guys were the best martial artists I've ever seen.
Can anybody here share experiences with them?


----------



## marmaduke

Inflorida, I don't know if you were refferring to me. I met F. Finnegan in 1982 as a 14 year old boy. By the time I left in 1987 I felt like Kyoshi Finnegan had taught me how to handle myself amongst men. He was the Greatest Martial Arts teacher ever in my life. He taught much more than Martial Arts he taught us life lessons.


----------



## renshi23

new to the site just wanted to say hi! training in ack for 30 years


----------



## pjd5150

Who are you, if you don't mind my asking.
Oosh,
Paul DeAngelo Jr.
(PJ)


----------



## shesulsa

*Admin Note:

Let's keep this thread on topic, folks.  

To introduce yourselves, please start a thread in the Meet & Greet forum.  For idle chat, start a topical thread in the appropriate location.

Thank you,

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Administrator*


----------



## Z-28

ravenwing said:


> Thanks. We are now training in Levittown using another school's dojo - Dynasty Martial Arts. 3099 Jerusalem Ave. If you can, come on down...


 

What night and times are classes??


----------



## ravenwing

Tuessday and Wednesday 8:00pm to 9:00pm 
Thursday 7:30pm to 8:30pm


----------



## Z-28

Thanks!!


----------



## Inflorida

Hey Marmaduke!  You're about 10 yrs later than myself. You would have been 4 yrs old when I met Sen Sei Warren Montagnino around 1972 Frank Finnigan had just made Black belt. That's about the time ACK was beginning to evolve.  There where two friends, Lenny and Phil that were still Red Belts. I think Phil made his Black belt first of the two.  I wish I could remember their last names because I'm pretty sure that they went on to Sen Sei Barathies and became great instructors also. ( You know who ? )


----------



## marmaduke

Thank you for writing "INFLORIDA". I was very lucky to be trained by F. Finnegan. If you know him you are also very lucky. I hope someday to see him write to this post. I owe him thanks and apologies.


----------



## pjd5150

Does anyone have Renshi John Glenn's #?
thanks,
oosh,
PJ


----------



## Karjitsu

PJ, Sorry to hear about your Dad. I asked my son to search for Johns,s phone number on his database at the Gym. I will keep you posted.
Kyoshi Paul John Pastore


----------



## ACKBRNBLT

pjd5150 said:


> Does anyone have Renshi John Glenn's #?
> thanks,
> oosh,
> PJ


 
I passed along to Renshi Glenn that you were looking for him and he'll be contacting you PJ... Oosh, TA


----------



## Karjitsu

*Thanks for telling him for PJ. My Son had not seen him at the Gym in a while.*
*Kyoshi Paul John Pastore*


----------



## paultyznar

HI, I started with ACK at the school that Renshi Finnegan operated in a wrestling school on Broadway in Massapequa. While I was there we were doing work ( taping ) at the new school in Huntington that had a full gym and was huge. We then demoed a store on Broadway in Massapequa near the train Station and started a school there. I remember a seminar in Upstate NY, I think it was in Delhi with Renshi Barathy. 
I did a little bouncing with Renshi Finnegan and Sensei Willing and Sensei Green in Manhattan. I also worked the clubs in Island park and Manhattan and Glen Cove and Brooklyn, Ronkonkoma and Garden City. 
The best times I remember were in the Massapequa school. Renshi Finnegan, and his brother, and Ford, Nicky and Rob and Shawn, John and the rest of the class, brutal sparring. Great times
Then I went away to college, came back and it had become Tai Zen and was being taught in Renshi Finnegans basement, I had NO belt in that class ! LOL, I was cocky and got my *** handed to me !!! I took some classes , but honestly I missed ACK
I miss those guys, it was a great school
Paul Tyznar


----------



## marmaduke

Paul you are so close to the people I'm trying to reach. I went to that Broadway school until it finished (circa 1986). Nick D. was a great friend of mine, Shawn R.  had a roundhouse kick that could snap your femur and "Pretty Boy" Rob M. would kick your *** if you said that to his face. John must be John Glenn? Do you remember Tommy Ford? By the way my favorite will always be James Stahl!


----------



## paultyznar

marmaduke said:


> Paul you are so close to the people I'm trying to reach. I went to that Broadway school until it finished (circa 1986). Nick D. was a great friend of mine, Shawn R. had a roundhouse kick that could snap your femur and "Pretty Boy" Rob M. would kick your *** if you said that to his face. John must be John Glenn? Do you remember Tommy Ford? By the way my favorite will always be James Stahl!


 
 I ran into Nick, he was airbourne,but he had injured his knees,  I saw Rob on a news show one time, he was training operators in a camp down south somewhere, Tommy Ford is the Ford I was referring to, I belive he was a relative of Whitey Ford ? Do you remember the steel toe sneakers that Shawn used to wear ? The John Im talking about was always called Fugi, I have seen him around every once in a while, I think he continued his training. If you were in that school then I guess you might remember me, not because of my incredible martial arts ability and cat like agility ( Im being very sarcastic here) but because I was the only asian guy in the class !!! I was usually the last guy in the first line, right after Rob and Shawn.


----------



## marmaduke

John is John Fochi he is now a blackbelt for ACK. Google ACK@Levittown and you will find his name on the website. Can anyone tell who I am by my nickname "Marmaduke"?


----------



## renshi2226

Hey Paul, How are you doing. I teach class on tuesdays nights at 3099 North Jerusalem ave in Levittown at 8. 
                         look forward to seeing you John (Fugi)


----------



## MOTORACERX

Hi john.  This is tommy.  Do you know when joey imp will be there.  Im his cousin.  I used to train with you guys at the old inz41 and the meacheam ave dojo (both of them).  Havent trained in  along time.  I work with phil and bobby, they train with you in levitown.  Small world.  I was looking to maybe get back into it and start training again.  We anyway, if you see joey teel him i said hi.

Thanks
  tommy


----------



## renshi2226

Hi Tommy,
      Kyoshi Joey Imp teachs on tuesday and wednesday nights at 8. I will tell him that you said hello.
                                                 oosh John


----------



## paultyznar

renshi2226 said:


> Hey Paul, How are you doing. I teach class on tuesdays nights at 3099 North Jerusalem ave in Levittown at 8.
> look forward to seeing you John (Fugi)


 Look at you !!!! Renshi now !!!!!!! CONGRATS !!! Damn, its been a while huh ? 
I thought you kept it up, good for you !!! This makes my day.
Hey, Id love to go back and train, but Ive been in too many battles over the years, Im busted and broken now...  oh and did I mention OLD , not much use really.
I ll come by and say hello one night.


----------



## Inflorida

Hey Paul
What years are you refering to on Broadway? Did you know of a school run by a Sen Sei Cohen around that area in the 70's?? Sen Sei Finnigan was a trip!


----------



## the christian

Its nice to read about my teacher's in A.C.K. Richie Barathy, my personal teacher Don McCaffery, and special friend Steve Piccone. I've moved on to schools but none like A.C.K. When i'm in the gym training the A.C.K way, it's as though people stare at what i'm doing. The control, balance with weights till this day in the 21st century has kept me in top shape at the tender age of 47. Fighting (controlled) with people in their 20's 30's have them wondering if i'm my age. The best martial arts school's still are very good however they are still off balance with some of their  techniques. In '82 i was 6'3 185lb ripped... now, 6'3 230 solid with a 27 yr young wife and 4 yr old son and my boy is taught the A.C.K way along with Jeet kune do. He is 3'8 52lbs with a size (13 kids). A.C.K. Richie Barathy was a man who knew where martial arts was headed to and still going. It was his speed that amazed me the most. Love the speed with power. How he used to warm up, lightning quick. Get hit with one of his and it was over. D. McCaffery still is the one who can really lay it on ya! from what i hear he is still active. My man 'PIC' his inside game is awesome. I've kept it with me all this time.  Just to say hello to all my friends, live long, live healthy and hit hard on target. If anyone talks to Pic tell him to write...newyorkerwalker@yahoo.com. Remember, A.C.K. was a product that told the world who you were, without saying a word...


----------



## paultyznar

Inflorida said:


> Hey Paul
> What years are you refering to on Broadway? Did you know of a school run by a Sen Sei Cohen around that area in the 70's?? Sen Sei Finnigan was a trip!


 I was there from the day it opened, until they moved it to Renshi Finnegans house. I took a few classes there too  ! I loved that school


----------



## shesulsa

Hey, just a note to the handful of folks who signed up to post on this thread - this is a very large board. Feel free to join in the discussion in our other forums as well!

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
Assist. Admin.


----------



## marmaduke

Paul I'm having a lot of difficulty with your statement about Finnegans house. If what you say is true you and me were buds. Therefore I need to come clean on the Marmaduke. My name is John Valente, whats yours? Also Renshi Fochi I know you know me very well and I want to say a very belated CONGRATS! I remember when we used to dream about Dragon Tatts on the forearms, you made that dream a reality. Did you go to that lady Margarite in Lyndhurst? Does Eric S. train at all?? How is your golf game? I want a reunion! Can you help with that? Oosh again on your endevors.


----------



## renshi2226

Hey John V,
   I been trying to figure out who you where. Eric S does train in Levittown with john G and myself. Eric trains with me on sunday mornings at 930. You definitely konw who Paul is !!! and by the way the dragon tatts look amazing. John Fochi


----------



## marmaduke

John, out of respect for Kyoshi Barathy and the Barathy Family a new thread should be created for American Combat Students Alumni and for current students who are interested in where your school came from. I'm not that good at navigating this chat site but I will try to start one called "American Combat Karate Alumni" Please look for it soon. Please tell Eric to join in and any others. I live 120 miles away now but if you guys are sparring with pads I would love to come down and get my *** kicked, just like old times. I think Eric owes me a beating. He might enjoy that. Also a reunion would be great if done correctly. Of course my memories of old times include the Tai Zen people. I'm hoping old animosties are now in the past.


----------



## renshi2226

John, you know that there would be NO animosity. Its called MATURITY !!!. We are all grown men and not children anymore. I think a reunion would be a amazing idea. If you have any ideas on how to get it started, let me know. So i guess since you live a 120 miles away from here, i would imagine that your not at Mercy Hosp anymore. My golf game is still pretty strong. the real question is how is your dart game. lol


----------



## paultyznar

marmaduke said:


> Paul I'm having a lot of difficulty with your statement about Finnegans house. If what you say is true you and me were buds. Therefore I need to come clean on the Marmaduke. My name is John Valente, whats yours? Also Renshi Fochi I know you know me very well and I want to say a very belated CONGRATS! I remember when we used to dream about Dragon Tatts on the forearms, you made that dream a reality. Did you go to that lady Margarite in Lyndhurst? Does Eric S. train at all?? How is your golf game? I want a reunion! Can you help with that? Oosh again on your endevors.


Hi John. 
I think I remember you ! I think you were younger than me ( lucky ). Im 46 now. Like I had previously posted I started at:
Massapequa - A wrestling school on Broadway, the wrestling pads gripped your toes on spin kicks and we were breaking toes there and had to move.

Massapequa- Near the Train Station. We came in on a weekend and demoed the old Hobby Store ( ?) and made it into a proper school .

Huntington- I didnt train there except a few times but I worked on getting it built, Im a carpenter by trade.

Renshi Finnegans House- Near where I currently live. I trained there as a "no belt" student. I had a tough time adjusting to Tai Zen. Renshi Finnegan was something of an Idol to me. I wanted to be just like him. I trained with him for almost 7 yrs. 
I had a brief stint at teaching Tae Kwon Do.
I was fortunate enough to work as a bouncer with some of my Teachers. I had broken my ankle and had to have reconstructive surgery which to this day hinders my ability to fight. As a young student, I was in Awe of all my instructors who worked at Hammerheads in Islip. I wanted it all, the skill, the sense of self assuredness, the physique that came with the training. Most of all, most of all, we all wanted those tattoos !!!!! LOL
I have nothing but the highest and utmost respect and admiration for anyone dedicated and determined enough to achieve the goal of receiving those tats. 
As I mentioned, I trained for 7 yrs, and I was no slouch. I only ever became a yellow belt in that system. 
I always wanted to go back, but Im in such bad shape it would be a joke


----------



## marmaduke

OK out of respect lets all jump over to the "American Combat Karate Alumni" thread.


----------



## Bushi40

Hello all.

From time to time I like to read what is being said.  It's great after all these years how our memories bring back friends now old friends.  See what Richard Barithy did, in his own way he kept his American combat Karate still alive, perhaps not physically, but in sprit.  It don't get better that that.

Just a short line to say hello.
GrandMaster Gene Perceval
Still kicking at 68
*ENJOY*


----------



## Burnerbob

Bushi40 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> From time to time I like to read what is being said. It's great after all these years how our memories bring back friends now old friends. See what Richard Barithy did, in his own way he kept his American combat Karate still alive, perhaps not physically, but in spirit. It don't get better that that.
> 
> Just a short line to say hello.
> GrandMaster Gene Perceval
> Still kicking at 68
> *ENJOY*


 And do not sell yourself short. Many humble thanks to you and all the others who helped a problem child overcome his difficulties (born with an inner ear problem which caused me to fall over for no apparent reason).


----------



## CGMWilling

Hi, This is Renshi Matt Willing. I am happy  to see a lot of people where positively affected and hold fond memories of the "old days".There have been a lot of good people that I do miss very much (both alive and dead). If anyone wishes to contact me they can at Renshimatt@aol.com


----------



## Jcmint01

barathy.jr said:


> I would like to say hello to all. I would like to let you all know my father was a great man,one of the best martial artists ever,you dont get on the covers of magazines and do t.v shows for no reason.I'm glad to see he is still a topic of conversation,but the man died 12 years ago,and in the last years of his life he was different still great but in a different way and NOBODY knew him all this talk about him is from the early years.we all change. Let the man rest in peace. there is no American Combat Karate without him........




Hey Cuz, longtime no here.  i was reading up on your Dad too.  He was like a movie star to us when we were young.  He passed away way to young.  I would like to catch up with you.  BTW this is Joey.


----------



## anthony321

i used to train in this style in the school in levitown for a few months jsut over a year ago, i had 2 stop for several reasons but iv tried a few different styles and id have to say this is the best style iv ever trained in and im hoping to be able to start up after im able to get my license


----------



## ymrkaicho

I just ran across this thread in google and was happy to see some people were keeping ACK alive.
I trained there in my teen years at the small dojo next to the Lock Stock and Barrel in Valley Stream. The names of seniors I remember from there were Russell Sensei, L.Romeo was a brown belt, Pat Giacuento - brown, the DeAngelo twins, and of course Barathy Sensei. It was 74 and 75 if I recall. Those were hazy days of my wild childhood.
I also remember going to an event where Romeo,Giacuento, and the DeAngelo's were promoted to Black at a Golf Resort on a weekend event at some place that I believe belonged to someone in Barathy Sensei's family. At the time Barathy Sensei lived up in the garden apartments in Floral Park.

Kent Bergstrom
Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu


----------



## hollywoodrat

A Message from the hollywood rat
click here


----------



## renshi23

hey Mark , glad you are ok and feeling better  renshi rocco happy new year


----------



## millerskj

I trained at Richie Barathy's gym in the late 70's. I was a student of American Combat Karate and learned the specialized weight training routines for the art.

I was in awe when I used to watch him spar (beat the crap out of) his students.

I noe teach traditional Okinawan Goju Ryu Karate.

Jeff


----------



## millerskj

Kent,

I used to train at Barathy's gym. Where do you train today?

Jeff


----------



## artiemillerjr

Just wondering if anyone out there from ack/rab's remebers my dad and would be willing to share some stories about him. His name was artie miller. He was close friends with kyoshi barathy and many of the blackbelts at ack. He passed when i was 13 and i would appreciate anyones words. He had acquired his brown belt before he passed. I did train with ron mcaffrey for sometime with my dad..now i teach muay thai in massapequa.

Thankyou,

artie miller jr.


----------



## renshi23

spoke to hanshi mccaffery today told me he used to bounce at the paladium with your dad. he said your dad was one tough fighter . i see don every tues i have been training with him for 32 years . and said he has many stories of your dad


----------



## Burnerbob

I was wondering if anyone remembers Frank (can't remember last name) aka "Animal", used 100 lb. dumbells and built like a brick ***** house. He was a good friend of DeMarco Sensei from USA Goju. Sorry I'm getting a little old. :uhyeah:


----------



## MCK

I'm pretty sure you're thinking of Frank Pogliani. My father is a very old friend of his and trained with him and Richie back in the early 70's. He tells me stories about them all the time. I remember meeting Frank when i was about 12. I remember my dad pointing out to me the size of his fists, and they are enormous. I guess they'd have to be to go through 33 inches of granite. He also gave me a short lesson in kicks, making me aware of the fact that I was faliling my arms out to the sides way to much in an attempt to stabilize my balance.

I've been thinking about enrolling in the Tai Zen program in Nassau County. If anyone in this discussion thread has some insight they could offer me about it I would greatly appreciate it. I've heard and read about Mr. Tague and must admit I've become infatuated.  It is well known that there are alot of horrible martial arts schools out there these days but I know for a fact that this one is both reputable and unique, arguably superior to most other programs. I just got finished reading the old 1976 3-part article including an interview with Howard Tague along with some photographic demonstrations of his method and philosophy put into practice, which include Mr. Barathy. It really is amazing and undoubtedly his system offers things that few others could even hope to rival. I especially love how there is a substantial practical and philosophical relationship emphasized between the mind,the body, and the parent mind. It appears to be a very holistic system propogated by a very disciplined individual. even from the few short quotes contributed by Mr. Tague it is apparent that the man has attained an exceptional mastery of both the physical and pshychological components of the martial arts. I almost feel compelled to take advantage of the fact that his school is minutes away from my home. 

I just discovered this website tonight and this is my first post so thanks for allowing me to participate in the discussion. Much respect to all those dedicated enough to pursue such a difficult and rewarding path in life.


----------



## Burnerbob

MCK said:


> I'm pretty sure you're thinking of Frank Pogliani. My father is a very old friend of his and trained with him and Richie back in the early 70's. He tells me stories about them all the time. I remember meeting Frank when i was about 12. I remember my dad pointing out to me the size of his fists, and they are enormous. I guess they'd have to be to go through 33 inches of granite. He also gave me a short lesson in kicks, making me aware of the fact that I was faliling my arms out to the sides way to much in an attempt to stabilize my balance.
> 
> I've been thinking about enrolling in the Tai Zen program in Nassau County. If anyone in this discussion thread has some insight they could offer me about it I would greatly appreciate it. I've heard and read about Mr. Tague and must admit I've become infatuated.  It is well known that there are alot of horrible martial arts schools out there these days but I know for a fact that this one is both reputable and unique, arguably superior to most other programs. I just got finished reading the old 1976 3-part article including an interview with Howard Tague along with some photographic demonstrations of his method and philosophy put into practice, which include Mr. Barathy. It really is amazing and undoubtedly his system offers things that few others could even hope to rival. I especially love how there is a substantial practical and philosophical relationship emphasized between the mind,the body, and the parent mind. It appears to be a very holistic system propogated by a very disciplined individual. even from the few short quotes contributed by Mr. Tague it is apparent that the man has attained an exceptional mastery of both the physical and pshychological components of the martial arts. I almost feel compelled to take advantage of the fact that his school is minutes away from my home.
> 
> I just discovered this website tonight and this is my first post so thanks for allowing me to participate in the discussion. Much respect to all those dedicated enough to pursue such a difficult and rewarding path in life.


Yes, yes that is him. I remember when a couple of "Black Belt" from Howard Lee's Tae Kwon Do were going to whip his and Richards butt. Well you can imagine the beating those two got, and the respect they learned for Frank and Richard. 
Small world isn't it.


----------



## MCK

haha, yeah from what I've heard they were the top dogs in town at the time. Funny thing is they became students of Tague after a few "demonstrations" sometime in the 74'-76' area. Has anyone trained with Tague and/or know him personally? I  would love to hear some accounts of his skills. Supposedly he was a master of "Ki" and could do some pretty amazing things from what I've heard. I've always been curious as to how much of all that Ki or Chi (life force) stuff was rooted in mysticism and exaggeration and how much of it is actually true. Can anyone enlighten me? Is there any truth to these non-local (indirect contact or force exerted at a distance) feats and transference of energy in seemingly impossible ways? Can a ceramic cup really be shattered by channeling energy waves through the body and releasing them at a specific point without any striking or external movement occuring?


----------



## Burnerbob

Ki or Chi is for real and if you want to know more, talk with "Gene Perceval".
Also any true practitioner of "Hakkuru Ryu " Jujitsu.


----------



## cobrook7095

Go down and check it out. It is true. What youve heard is the real deal. Take no one elses advice. The best way to find out what its about is to go see for yourself. Trust me....it is unbelievable. Good luck!


----------



## MCK

Can you guys recommend a few other top quality schools in the Long Island area? I trained at Ling Nam Si Lum with Sifu Michael Manganiello for about 3 months but had to stop due to a back injury. He was very good and I learned a lot in the time I was there. I think Higa, who use to be in East Meadow, moved to Uniondale, but I'm not positive about that, also very good, hard Okinawan style. What other good schools/styles/teachers would be good to look into? I'd like to find a style that most suits me so I can stick with it long-term this time. Thanks.


----------



## johnnyb24d

To those of you who know me, Hope everyone is still training and I miss you all. Being in North Carolina now, I feel I have been out of touch and wanted to reconnect with you. My contact information is here.  Hope to hear from you soon!!! Johnny B


----------



## renshi23

hey johnny b nice to hear from you renshi rocco


----------



## Bushi40

Hello again

To answer your question
*
Sensei Teruyuki Higa* 
                  2086 Front St. 
                  East Meadow, NY 11554 
                  516-228-0888                    

Enjoy, he is an old frien of mine, give my regards to T. Higa

Grand master Gene Perceval


----------



## Karjitsu

On June 14th, 1979 I joined the ACK Dojo in Lynbrook, New York along with Sensei Franny Murray. This marks thirty years in the Martial Arts. It feels like yesterday.


----------



## pjd5150

Who is Sensei Franny Murray?
The Original ACK Black Belts from Lynbrook are:
Barathy
Bacci
McCaffrey
Green
Finigan
Russel
P.DeAngelo
F.DeAngelo
Willing
Romeo
This is no disrespect to Sensei Murray but, there are so many people on this forum claiming to be ACK Black Belts. 
For those who post here, can you put your name, not just your login, it's cool when I see someone I remember from the past. thanks.
Paul DeAngelo Jr.


----------



## Karjitsu

PJ how are you.
As I wrote at an earlier date I am sorry to hear of the passing of your Father.
When I wrote about my best friend and student, Franny Murray I referred to him as Sensei because many years ago I gave him his black belt along with George Milos and Anthony Squadrito. Franny and I joined A.C.K together back in 1979. When Ron Van Clief granted me permission to open my school in Hicksville, Franny was one of the first to join me in our Dojo.


----------



## Karjitsu

Found this tonight.

http://www.yamamizuryu.org/AmericanCombatKarate/#


----------



## pjd5150

Karjitsu said:


> PJ how are you.
> As I wrote at an earlier date I am sorry to hear of the passing of your Father.
> When I wrote about my best friend and student, Franny Murray I referred to him as Sensei because many years ago I gave him his black belt along with George Milos and Anthony Squadrito. Franny and I joined A.C.K together back in 1979. When Ron Van Clief granted me permission to open my school in Hicksville, Franny was one of the first to join me in our Dojo.


Oosh,
Thank you.
Ahh, now that you reworded, it's all making sense to me. Sorry about that. I remember George and Anthony receiving their blackbelts, but for some reason I don't remember Fran Murray. Forgive me Kyoshi, I can't remember you either. Do you have any pix you can post? Do you remember me at all?


----------



## Karjitsu

Yes we have met on more than one occasion. Once in Lynbrook when you were very young and we worked out together and sparred in John's Massapequa school when you came there with your Father. At that time George, Anthony and I were Brown Belts. Also Franny Murray is John Glenns cousin and we lived in Levittown, NY back in the day. My two sons Justin and Ryan were also at the classes in Massapequa and John gave them their first stripes on their white belt.


----------



## juikata

I just read your stories regarding Richard Barathy and Howard Tague. I trained at Taizen in 1972. AT that time my instructor was Vincent Miraglia, who was one of Howies top Black Belts. I remember when Richard Barathy first visted Tai-Zen. I could be wrong , but the impression was  the guys from AMerican Combat karate initially came to visit/test Howard Tague and his black belts. Richard B, realized Howard Tague was the real deal. It was than that ACK started to train at Tai-Zen.  One of the biggest changes i noticed at that time was the ranking. Howard was not big into promotions of rank. It was not uncommon for a person to have a green belt for a few years. If you were looking for quick rank Tai-Zen was not the school for you. Howard's primary focus was on the art and the truth that it represented. He passed that philosophy on to his black belts.  And honestly, not to be boastful, Tai-Zen had put out incredible Black Belts. Vinny Miraglia, Sal Longabardi, Rudie Z, to name a few. There was a lot of emphasis on KI structure and flow. Tai-Zen has extremely powerful blocks and strikes which were initiated from one's mid ki. When ACK came to visit Tai-Zen , Howie wore a Black belt 3 degree. Rank didn't matter to Howie , rank means nothing, Richard Barathy I think had a 5th degree Black. He felt that Howard Tague was underranked. Out of respect and admiration for Howard Tague and the level of skill they he had  achieved and a fighting system that he created, Richard B intitiated the process to awarded Howie tague a Red Belt. During the 70's Howard was incredible.  He was truly gifted and talented  Technician. I think the gentlemen from ACK felt that Howard had alot to offer them.


----------



## RN Jay

I am looking to train ACK in both classes and private instruction anyone know if it is still around? and if so where to go?


----------



## ACKBRNBLT

*American Combat Karate*
3099 N Jerusalem Road
Levittown, NY 11756
Tues, Wed, Thurs 8:00pm until ...
Head Instructor: Kyoshi Impellizeri (plus 7 ACK Blk Blts)
(in the Dynasty Martial Arts & Fitness dojo)
Ush


----------



## Nidan02

I've been reading postings about Richard Barathy and ACK and there is a lot of misinformation circulating. There also has been some comments about Tai Zen made by individuals who have little or no first hand knowledge. I'm hoping that this posting may clarify a few things and perhaps be helpful.

Not to make this about me, because it's not, I suppose my credentials are pertinent to the conversation. I had the good fortune to work with Sensei Fred D'Angelo back in the early 80's. Fred introduced me to ACK and I became a student of Matt Willing and Kyoshi Romeo. I studied in both schools ( Lynbrook and Huntington) and attended many classes and seminars lead Rich Barathy.

I was one of 65 ACK members who left in the mid 80's to study with Master Tague under Kyoshi Romeo and Renshi Willing. There are way too many stories of instructors betraying their students to expand upon in this forum. Nor would be productive to air here. Lets just say that Richard Barathy was a deeply flawed man who often took credit for others hard work and knowledge. Certainly the black belts at ACK were responsible for building one of the largest schools on Long Island. Some nights we had as many as 60 guys on the floor led by 3 or 4 instructors. 

I realize that after some ones death they become larger than life. This is mostly propagated by people who either were unaware of what was transpiring at the time or are only repeating hearsay. I will only speak from personal experience here.

We left ACK for the same reason Barathy got involved with Master Tague in the first place. We all realized that what he was teaching was based on mechanics and human behavior which made his understanding of battle far more advanced then anyone we had ever met. This continues to hold true to this day.

Sadly there are very few of those original members left who came from ACK to study Tai Zen. The transition was a difficult one for most us , requiring a completely different way of looking at battle and in fact the world around us. I myself had rank taken from me and a few suspensions during that period of transitions. However it was worth every moment I spent and continue to spend under the instruction of Kyoshi Romeo and Master Tague.

To have the ability to defend oneself against any opponent all with in the frame work of the law is priceless. To have the ability to know the out come of a battle before it starts may seem far fetched but it is attainable by all. After all isn't that why we started studying in the first place? Did we not want to be free of those who would attempt to wrongfully dominate us? I have no desire to dominate others or fight for pleasure but I will defend myself against those who do.

For those of you who would like to reconnect or to find out what a difference  
a school can make. You can find us on the wed at Tai-zen.com


----------



## marmaduke

Please, I remember a few pages back where there are no more animosities. 
Nidan02 did you throw a cover punch to draw out ACKBRNBLT?

Niether Tauge or Barathy would approve of such banter. 
Respect the page. If this issue comes forward in a new thread it might feel more approprite.


----------



## Nidan02

To All,

I deeply regret my previous posting and I apologize to all who might have
taken offense. My intention was not to insult anyone although in hind sight
I realize I did. My comments in no way are reflective of the beliefs of the
leadership of Tai Zen and I have been reminded of that and suspended from
study as a result of my conduct.

To be clear, I am grateful for my years of study at ACK. I enjoyed those
days and would not have traded them for any other experience. I  made a
great deal of long lasting friendships with both students and instructors
during that time which have lasted to this day.

There is no doubt that Richard Barathy played a  role in bringing
martial arts to the foreground on Long Island. He affected many lives positively and I disrespected those memories by making ill conceived
comments that I now realize were wrong.

 I'd like to make it clear that there is no animosity between Tai-Zen and
ACK nor did I wish to create any.

My comments were insensitive and unproductive and I apologize for making
them. I hope that this will put to rest any ill will I may have
inadvertently created.


----------



## MJS

Folks,

Before this thread gets too far out of control again, I'd like to remind everyone of the forum rules.  Please take some time to review them.  I notice that topics like this, tend to bring out 'defenders' of the person who is the subject of the debate.  That is fine, however, I do ask that all posts are within the forum guidelines.  This thread has been closed and reopened a few times already.  Lets do our best to not repeat that.

Thanks,

Mike Slosek
MT Asst. Admin


----------



## ravenwing

Thank you Admin,

I would like to add that we all study for different reasons and as such, choose different schools based on the relationship between what we want and what the school offers.  It is because of this that we ALL should refrain from criticism of anyone else's beliefs, similar to how we all co-mingle when we have different religions.  After all, a martial art, whatever its name is a religion to those who study it.

Within American Combat Karate we respect everyone else's religion while upholding (and protecting) our own.  I think ACKBRNBELT felt it necessary to make a statement to uphold our beliefs because it was possible someone was offending us.  I think the last post clears this up and we can all continue to co-exist peacefully...  I would like it if this thread continues, as does the memory and the teaching of Kyoshi Barathy...

Thanks!!


----------



## Bushi40

Hello all.

I have been following the late Richard Barathy's postings, it was great to see students of his getting together, (even though it was through his messages posted here).  What a great honor can be placed upon a instructor after he has passed away then to have his former students still remain in contact with each other.  It dont matter if you are still active or not, it is the memories that counts.  Someone here mention ( I dont recall his name) that perhaps you can all get together at some place and time with a re-union ( I was not a student of Richard Barathy I was a so called [pain in the butt LOL) but I was there every step, from of his Valley Stream school to help building his school from an old A&P store in Lynbrook to a few years before the end.

I noticed that the conversations here have seem to come to a stop, is it a lack of interest,time, or there is nothing more to talk about?  Question? how many here know exactly how the American Combat Karate actually started?  I will keep an eye to see if anyone knows your true history, and reply later.

Thank you for returning to Richard Barathy's future home.

Grand Master Gene Perceval


----------



## Karjitsu

Another 4th of July has come and gone.


----------



## Burnerbob

Bushi40 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have been following the late Richard Barathy's postings, it was great to see students of his getting together, (even though it was through his messages posted here). What a great honor can be placed upon a instructor after he has passed away then to have his former students still remain in contact with each other. It dont matter if you are still active or not, it is the memories that counts. Someone here mention ( I dont recall his name) that perhaps you can all get together at some place and time with a re-union ( I was not a student of Richard Barathy I was a so called [pain in the butt LOL) but I was there every step, from of his Valley Stream school to help building his school from an old A&P store in Lynbrook to a few years before the end.
> 
> I noticed that the conversations here have seem to come to a stop, is it a lack of interest,time, or there is nothing more to talk about? Question? how many here know exactly how the American Combat Karate actually started? I will keep an eye to see if anyone knows your true history, and reply later.
> 
> Thank you for returning to Richard Barathy's future home.
> 
> Grand Master Gene Perceval


 That would be your good friend riginal founder of American Combat Karate, Warren Montagnino.


----------



## nmdore

I am trying to find all of my old training buddies but after the Gulf War I lost contact with everyone. This is Nick once referred to by most everyone in the System, including the black belts, as "Renshi Finnegan's Shadow". I am still out here if anyone wants to talk. I have been underground after serving in the Gulf War in the Navy as a Combat Search and Rescue Swimmer and SEAL Team member. I miss all of my old friends and would like to hear from all of you including: John Glenn, John Valente (Marmaduke), Eric Stephens etc... You all know who you are.


----------



## nmdore

ottman said:


> Hello
> 
> I studied ACK and Tai-Zen under renchi Finnagin. Both styles are unique. I studied back in the late 80s early 90s steady and now tinker around with some of the upper ranks in ACK. Nothin steady. I feel Tai-Zen was great but went down the wrong path. Nothing against it, but things were much better in the Bethpage basement. I think the time of ACK is unfortunately gone, the true animals of the past have just gotten old and society changed. People couldn't handle the old style we used to do. I know one thing, the guys that play in the octagan, It would have never gotten to the ground with our old Instructors!
> 
> 
> USHH


 
I lived with Kyoshi Finnegan during those times (as a uchi deshi) live in student, and boy o boy do I have stories (good one's). I also received one of those hematomas people talk about. The one that traveled through my exterior bicep, to the interior bicep, and directly through to my torso to the rib region. These men could hit hard and could teach others how to do it. Oh! did I mention he could do it through a phone book, and it was not a thin one either!


----------



## marmaduke

nmdore, please read your private messages. as for everyone else post out of respect and great memories.


----------



## Angel13

Sensi Richard Barathy......I went to school from early 70's to 1978...Sensei Robert Greene was my instructor...All of the black belts were awesome instructors...I made my yellow belt,
Sensei Bacci...... and then left NY. to move to Florida...I miss all the instructors,and,being in the best physical shape of my life...To all the instructors left,HELLO FROM ANGEL..
McCaffrey.....
Sensei Robert Green...
Sensei Frank Finnigan...
Sensei John Russel...
P.DeAngelo...
Sensei Freddy DeAngelo...
Willing...
Sensei Lenny Romeo....
Paddy Giaquinto...


----------



## Gung Fu Guy

Hi, I have many fond memories of richie and frank at roaringhams in Merrick in the early 1970's


----------



## Gung Fu Guy

donald said:


> Is any one familar with the late Mr.Barathy´s system? Are any of his former students actively teaching the system? His was a story of extreme determination.  He battled lupus for many years, but God truly blessed the man with gut grit. One of his more well known students was, Mr.Mark Gastenau of pro., football fame. What ever happened to him by the way? I just think Mr. Barathy´s story is amazing. Can anyone answer my quiries?:asian:


Yes, Richie Barathy was a rare soul. I just came to know about this site and joined.


----------



## someyoungguy

I was a student of Renshi Matt Willing in the late 1990's. Does anyone know if he still teaches? Can anyone give me any leads to a dojo where I could get in touch with him again? He was a great instructor and I would love to see him, (and hopefully work out with him) again. Thanks for any help you can give me


----------



## millerskj

Hey Inflorida,
I just came accross these postings. Yes it's 2013 now. Hope your alive and well. I used to train in Oceanside first in the dance studio on LBR and then with Scott and Roger Offner. I also trained in Barathy's gym in Lynbrook.
Jeff


----------



## punisher73

I have read through most of these posts, but still curious.

Other than the very hard style training/sparring, what differentiated Master Barathy's style?  What did the basics look like?  Were any kata/forms used?  Were there preset drills? Etc. etc.


----------



## millerskj

Mr. Punisher,

The training and fighting was hard (broken nose, fingers, concusion etc.) the basics were very scientific. They added spindals (centrifugal force) to all the blocks.
This would make a block a potential strike and break. I could go on for long time just on these techniques but I will keep this short.
Grabbing and take downs with punishing blows to vital areas are components of the offensive techniques.

They used the basic japanese kata's Taikyoku Kata and Heian kata and some Japanese goju kata's.

We did have more "line" drills than pre-set drills. In the line drill, someone would attack with one or two techniques and you would have to counter and finish.

Hope this answered your questions. Good luck with your training.

Jeff


----------



## JohnB

ACK said:


> Hey people,
> I had the opportunity to train at a spot in valley stream ny about 14 years ago, operated by sensi Impalazari. I went to high school with him and several other ACK students. This was the only karate I have ever studied and think there is nothing like it to this day. I have since moved to GA and can't seem to find a place down here that teaches a style similar. Anyone know of such a spot down here?




I trained as a teen in the mid 70s with Richard and Sensi Green at their studio in West Hempstead on Long Island. He was a tough dude. Worked out all the time and he was very very fast with his kicks and strikes. They ran a tight ship. I was there for a year or two before they relocated and Richard moved on to being a bit more of a public figure. I did not know what happened to his staff/partners after this time.


----------



## Renshi71

For everyone who has followed and/or subscribed to this very long thread, please check out these vintage ACK videos I recently uploaded to Youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgKe2oHd-saV5YieFQWy3Lw

Enjoy


----------



## Tony Pascarella

Great videos and I remember all the artwork on the walls and back dojo of RABs like it was yesterday. I even remember sparring with a couple guys I saw in the videos.


----------



## N9559T

Inflorida said:


> Great to see Master Percival posting here. I remember you well! I was just a punk 15 yr old white belt in 1970 when I met started training with Sen Sei Warren M at the Island Park Parrish Hall. Remember Mike Higgins, Roger Offner Frank Finnigan, Chester?? Crazy bunch. I remembeber other faces but not names.  I also seem to remember lining up with others to kick you in the balls! That was you right??
> 
> OH and after 50 something yrs I finally made YELLOW belt.....Those new kata's are tough! I get a stripe when I turn 65!


----------



## N9559T

Inflorida said:


> Great to see Master Percival posting here. I remember you well! I was just a punk 15 yr old white belt in 1970 when I met started training with Sen Sei Warren M at the Island Park Parrish Hall. Remember Mike Higgins, Roger Offner Frank Finnigan, Chester?? Crazy bunch. I remembeber other faces but not names.  I also seem to remember lining up with others to kick you in the balls! That was you right??
> 
> OH and after 50 something yrs I finally made YELLOW belt.....Those new kata's are tough! I get a stripe when I turn 65!


I also, began training in the 70s at the house in Levittown with Frank Finnigan. Worked out with Lenny Romeo. I think it w as a house they use to rent. Richy was there too.
I forget some of the others it's been a long time now.
I backed Lenny, up in a bar once in Masapeakqua I hope I spelled that right?. I don't remember the name of the bar.
Hopefully the more I write maybe things faces and name will come back to me.


----------



## N9559T

After watching the Johnny Carson episode with Master Barathy, in the 70s while I was living in Vegas. The next day I called sensei Finnegan to find out why Richy got caught on fire and if he was ok.
He explained too much lighter fluid splashed.
As I watch the videos and see faces it is starting to come back to me who all the senseis were that were involved in my training with ACK.
Also, I remember going to train at various halls to train because of better rent expenses.
I trained in ACK at 15 in the 70s and spent the next 25 years studying Bruce lees's Wing Chung Gung Fu which transitioned to Jeet Kune Do.
I have to tell you that as a police officer out in Las Vegas NV the combined Martial arts has saved my life.
Due to injuries I cannot practice ,but I'm close to retirement and then repair and then practice.
I want to thank Richy God Bless and all of the sensei's that have devoted their valuable time to the arts.
Nick Toscano


----------



## N9559T

pjd5150 said:


> Who is Sensei Franny Murray?
> The Original ACK Black Belts from Lynbrook are:
> Barathy
> Bacci
> McCaffrey
> Green
> Finigan
> Russel
> P.DeAngelo
> F.DeAngelo
> Willing
> Romeo
> This is no disrespect to Sensei Murray but, there are so many people on this forum claiming to be ACK Black Belts.
> For those who post here, can you put your name, not just your login, it's cool when I see someone I remember from the past. thanks.
> Paul DeAngelo Jr.


You are right I have lived it . The name Murray is familiar, but I'm not sure. I can tell you this I still have the triangle red and black ACK dated 1972 which I will display at a latter time.


----------



## EagleStrike

Back in the 80's I had heard that the Barathy/Tague weight training was put in a book by a George Munch(who worked with Gerry Cooney)..If true, does anyone know what the name of it was? or a link to it? Actually I believe it was Master Tague of Tai-zen who devised it originally. Thanks all


----------



## Buka

I don't know of the book, EagleStrike, but just wanted to welcome you to MartialTalk.


----------



## EagleStrike

Thanks Buka


----------



## CGMWilling

N9559T said:


> After watching the Johnny Carson episode with Master Barathy, in the 70s while I was living in Vegas. The next day I called sensei Finnegan to find out why Richy got caught on fire and if he was ok.
> He explained too much lighter fluid splashed.
> As I watch the videos and see faces it is starting to come back to me who all the senseis were that were involved in my training with ACK.
> Also, I remember going to train at various halls to train because of better rent expenses.
> I trained in ACK at 15 in the 70s and spent the next 25 years studying Bruce lees's Wing Chung Gung Fu which transitioned to Jeet Kune Do.
> I have to tell you that as a police officer out in Las Vegas NV the combined Martial arts has saved my life.
> Due to injuries I cannot practice ,but I'm close to retirement and then repair and then practice.
> I want to thank Richy God Bless and all of the sensei's that have devoted their valuable time to the arts.
> Nick Toscano





N9559T said:


> After watching the Johnny Carson episode with Master Barathy, in the 70s while I was living in Vegas. The next day I called sensei Finnegan to find out why Richy got caught on fire and if he was ok.
> He explained too much lighter fluid splashed.
> As I watch the videos and see faces it is starting to come back to me who all the senseis were that were involved in my training with ACK.
> Also, I remember going to train at various halls to train because of better rent expenses.
> I trained in ACK at 15 in the 70s and spent the next 25 years studying Bruce lees's Wing Chung Gung Fu which transitioned to Jeet Kune Do.
> I have to tell you that as a police officer out in Las Vegas NV the combined Martial arts has saved my life.
> Due to injuries I cannot practice ,but I'm close to retirement and then repair and then practice.
> I want to thank Richy God Bless and all of the sensei's that have devoted their valuable time to the arts.
> Nick Toscano





marmaduke said:


> OK out of respect lets all jump over to the "American Combat Karate Alumni" thread.


----------



## CGMWilling

Over the years I have seen so much cheapening of the art. People claim to take for contact.
When I used to perform in Madison Square Garden with Richie Barathy who is my instructor at the time, I would see one of the “Masters“ Preparing to go on stage. I performed there from 1977 to around 1982. It was Aaron Banks “Oriental world of self-defense“. At one point I observed one of the men (I won’t mention any names) preparing to go on. He had his gi bottoms off and was taping his package up and to the right,  so that he could put them out of position from between his legs and then tape around his waist in order to keep his taped  scrotum out from in between his legs. The GI  pants would then be put on and he would go out and perform taking off all contact (allegedly) to the scrotum , Which of course was no place near the area he was being kicked. After that he would then have someone throw “allegedly” for Howard Ridge hand strikes to the throat. I have seen all of the tricks from baked boards to people laying on beds of nails while being struck with a sledgehammer with 3 to 5 patio blocks on their stomach. It looks impressive , But it is nearly another trick. When you take a board and put 1000 nails in it, and then place half of your bodyweight, from the waist up on the bed of nails. You then have 100 pounds being supported by 1000  nails. That is 1/10 of a pound on each nail . If you slowly placed an Apple that is more than 1/10 of a pound and rested it on the board the Apple would not get pierced. Of course what they do before hand is drop the Apple from a distance, around shoulder height and the Apple is pierced by the nails.  They of course don’t jump onto the bed of nails they slowly get lowered onto it very evenly so that the nails spread across the body so that the nails are dispersed evenly. Next the patio blocks are placed on  The midsection for effect  and then hit by a sledgehammer. It all looks impressive. The only thing is that it it is another trick. The patio blocks do nothing more then absorb the strike of the sledgehammer just like a bullet proof vest would absorb the strike of a bullet. One of these days I would love  to see someone laid down on the bed of nails with only about 10 nails. Of course you’ll never see that because now these frauds who now make themselves out to be greater than human would be  punctured by the 10 nails. Second of all I would love to see them when laying on a bed of nails make it easy on themselves and remove the bricks from their stomach and take that shot to the stomach with the sledgehammer with no protection at all. Ask yourself why the bricks?  The bricks absorb the blow. If anyone denies it tell him to take that for powered strike while laying on the ground with no bricks. Then go to the person who slices of watermelon on someone’s stomach while blindfolded. Once again very impressive looking. Why do you suppose they use a watermelon or cucumber? It is because a watermelon will Actually split like it has been cut  by the blade  when actually the weight of the blade will crack the outer layer of the watermelon and come to a halt when it reaches the skin of the person in the stomach. Notice that the blade is being dropped straight down and bouncing off the skin. That’s because blades are designed to cut with either fast  Motion or a cutting motion from back to front like a saw. I would like to see them do that feat With an orange that you would actually have to strike hard to cut. An Apple will split easily as will  the cucumber. When I see a martial artist demonstrate how they can take  impact, you can see they have clearly given up on developing the ability to not get hit and instead turn themselves into God like people who  now claim you can’t hurt them if you hit them. I guess when they go for surgery they have to bring out the special tough guy blades in order to cut their skin. These frauds that bake their boards  and Brekkes to make them so dried out that if you drop them from a couple inches off the ground they break by themselves. These demonstrations do nothing more than cheapen the art. Show me a demonstration and I will tell you how it is done. Like a magician who doesn’t tell their secrets. I have watched a legend world record holders for breaking supposed  granite  which in fact was nothing more than fireplace installation, and when the first couple would break, the weight of the stone itself would break the rest of the phony granite.  Next time you see someone getting hit in the balls notice how they kick their hips forward or make sure they strike to an area where their balls aren’t. Second of all what kind of a kick does no damage When it is thrown full powered  between the legs and does no damage to the other vital areas such as anything from the pubic mound  and other vital points in that area. Even fighters in the MMA have to stop for five minutes after being hit in the groin with protection on. People get kicked in the thigh with the round house that is less powerful than a well throne front kick to the groin. I have dropped people with thigh kicks (Which is a huge muscle that has a bone that is rather large on the other side of the muscle) and you really think that that same kick going to the groin area  can be with withstood?  If you believe in these superhuman exhibitions, you might as well believe in magic. And if you believe in magic, talk to the amazing Randy. We did a show together before he started Debunking  Magic tricks with Bill Bixby on cable called mind over matter back in the late 70s. He later exposed his track which was being able to see while blindfolded. The other act had phoney  granite  and the last man court bullets in his teeth. Which of course he didn’t actually catch them in his teeth, he had a trap like objects placed in his mouth. Unfortunately that day the person with the rifle was off just a little bit and caught the edge slightly and you saw the blood start to come out.  Shortly after that he died from a bullet to the head from another miss, But from what I understand he had taken 14 shots to the head over his career. Don’t be taken in by these freak shows. Chief Grandmaster Matt Willing


----------



## CGMWilling

ACKGuy said:


> Yes, as stated above, Renshei Impallazeri has just opened up an ACK school in Levitown, NY. If anyone wants info on the school PM me. As of right now we train Tuesday and Thursday nights and Sunday mornings.
> 
> Tai-Zen, as i know it was formed by Grand Master Tague as a more defensive style of martial arts.  Do a google search and you'll find much more.


----------



## CGMWilling

N9559T said:


> After watching the Johnny Carson episode with Master Barathy, in the 70s while I was living in Vegas. The next day I called sensei Finnegan to find out why Richy got caught on fire and if he was ok.
> He explained too much lighter fluid splashed.
> As I watch the videos and see faces it is starting to come back to me who all the senseis were that were involved in my training with ACK.
> Also, I remember going to train at various halls to train because of better rent expenses.
> I trained in ACK at 15 in the 70s and spent the next 25 years studying Bruce lees's Wing Chung Gung Fu which transitioned to Jeet Kune Do.
> I have to tell you that as a police officer out in Las Vegas NV the combined Martial arts has saved my life.
> Due to injuries I cannot practice ,but I'm close to retirement and then repair and then practice.
> I want to thank Richy God Bless and all of the sensei's that have devoted their valuable time to the arts.
> Nick Toscano





N9559T said:


> After watching the Johnny Carson episode with Master Barathy, in the 70s while I was living in Vegas. The next day I called sensei Finnegan to find out why Richy got caught on fire and if he was ok.
> He explained too much lighter fluid splashed.
> As I watch the videos and see faces it is starting to come back to me who all the senseis were that were involved in my training with ACK.
> Also, I remember going to train at various halls to train because of better rent expenses.
> I trained in ACK at 15 in the 70s and spent the next 25 years studying Bruce lees's Wing Chung Gung Fu which transitioned to Jeet Kune Do.
> I have to tell you that as a police officer out in Las Vegas NV the combined Martial arts has saved my life.
> Due to injuries I cannot practice ,but I'm close to retirement and then repair and then practice.
> I want to thank Richy God Bless and all of the sensei's that have devoted their valuable time to the arts.
> Nick Toscano


----------



## EagleStrike

Are you saying Chief Grandmaster Willing that Master Barathy's stunts were all fake and that his skills were a sham? I was always amazed in my young age the speed and kicks Master Barathy had.I find that hard to believe. I remember you being one of the original Sensei's and it seems like your profile pic is an ode to ACK. Just looking for clarification with the utmost respect.


----------



## EagleStrike

Ussss!!!


EagleStrike said:


> Are you saying Chief Grandmaster Willing that Master Barathy's stunts were all fake and that his skills were a sham? I was always amazed in my young age the speed and kicks Master Barathy had.I find that hard to believe. I remember you being one of the original Sensei's and it seems like your profile pic is an ode to ACK. Just looking for clarification with the utmost respect.Ussss!!


----------



## EagleStrike

I would love to see that 1972 patch if you wouldn't mind. I had studied in the 80's


----------



## CGMWilling

EagleStrike said:


> Are you saying Chief Grandmaster Willing that Master Barathy's stunts were all fake and that his skills were a sham? I was always amazed in my young age the speed and kicks Master Barathy had.I find that hard to believe. I remember you being one of the original Sensei's and it seems like your profile pic is an ode to ACK. Just looking for clarification with the utmost respect.


----------



## CGMWilling

I am not saying that Richie Barathy was a fraud as far as his movement on the floor or his  as a technician. . What I am saying is that many demonstrations or not what you think they are.  We were the black belts that transported the material he broke, and if you ask any black belt from that era, it was not grsmite.  That’s why after every break we had to smash the stuff into garbage pail house so no one could get their hands on it. It was originally meant to be fireplace insulation but was too inefficient to use. Sorry to put another myth to rest but it is been a secret for a very long time and that isn’t fair for people to believe in things that aren’t true. He was a great Technician and I am not calling him a fake or  anything else but the “granite ” that never was.I actually never was.


----------



## CGMWilling

I am not saying that Richie Barathy was a fraud as far as his movement on the floor or his  as a technician. . What I am saying is that many demonstrations or not what you think they are.  We were the black belts that transported the material he broke, and if you ask any black belt from that era, it was not grsmite.  That’s why after every break we had to smash the stuff into garbage pail house so no one could get their hands on it. It was originally meant to be fireplace insulation but was too inefficient to use. Sorry to put another myth to rest but it is been a secret for a very long time and that isn’t fair for people to believe in things that aren’t true. He was a great Technician and I am not calling him a fake or  anything else but the “granite ” that never was.I actually never was.


----------



## EagleStrike

Thank you for clarifying about Master Barathy but I am confused. Why does this knowledge need to be public? Plus he had to break it with strong ability or he would be hurt...correct? I recall in the 80's Master Barathy breaking skulls at a club in Long Island. Are you saying they were fake too? What about the 2x4 iron man demonstration with I believe (Sensei or above?) Bacchi?


----------



## Buka

Richard Barathy has been dead for over twenty years. Leave him alone for Christ's sake.


----------



## CGMWilling

EagleStrike said:


> Are you saying Chief Grandmaster Willing that Master Barathy's stunts were all fake and that his skills were a sham? I was always amazed in my young age the speed and kicks Master Barathy had.I find that hard to believe. I remember you being one of the original Sensei's and it seems like your profile pic is an ode to ACK. Just looking for clarification with the utmost respect.





Renshimatt said:


> I am not saying that Richie Barathy was a fraud as far as his movement on the floor or his  as a technician. . What I am saying is that many demonstrations or not what you think they are.  We were the black belts that transported the material he broke, and if you ask any black belt from that era, it was not grsmite.  That’s why after every break we had to smash the stuff into garbage pail house so no one could get their hands on it. It was originally meant to be fireplace insulation but was too inefficient to use. Sorry to put another myth to rest but it is been a secret for a very long time and that isn’t fair for people to believe in things that aren’t true. He was a great Technician and I am not calling him a fake or  anything else but the “granite ” that never was.I actually never was.





Renshimatt said:


> I am not saying that Richie Barathy was a fraud as far as his movement on the floor or his  as a technician. . What I am saying is that many demonstrations or not what you think they are.  We were the black belts that transported the material he broke, and if you ask any black belt from that era, it was not grsmite.  That’s why after every break we had to smash the stuff into garbage pail house so no one could get their hands on it. It was originally meant to be fireplace insulation but was too inefficient to use. Sorry to put another myth to rest but it is been a secret for a very long time and that isn’t fair for people to believe in things that aren’t true. He was a great Technician and I am not calling him a fake or  anything else but the “granite ” that never was.I actually never was.





Renshimatt said:


> I am not saying that Richie Barathy was a fraud as far as his movement on the floor or his  as a technician. . What I am saying is that many demonstrations or not what you think they are.  We were the black belts that transported the material he broke, and if you ask any black belt from that era, it was not grsmite.  That’s why after every break we had to smash the stuff into garbage pail house so no one could get their hands on it. It was originally meant to be fireplace insulation but was too inefficient to use. Sorry to put another myth to rest but it is been a secret for a very long time and that isn’t fair for people to believe in things that aren’t true. He was a great Technician and I am not calling him a fake or  anything else but the “granite ” that never was.I actually never was.





EagleStrike said:


> Thank you for clarifying about Master Barathy but I am confused. Why does this knowledge need to be public? Plus he had to break it with strong ability or he would be hurt...correct? I recall in the 80's Master Barathy breaking skulls at a club in Long Island. Are you saying they were fake too? What about the 2x4 iron man demonstration with I believe (Sensei or above?) Bacchi?


The skulls were real, we brought them from China. I had one myself. They were meant for Dental students because they had teeth in them. They were dried out and easy to break. As for the breaking of 1x3s (not 2x4s) you will notice that when a person doing the striking hits the person it will be close to the strikers hands so the top ot the object can stretch enough to snap the 1x3.You will never see them strike the person with the end of the wood.  Just like watching somebody break a baseball bat with a kick. They will always head down by the handle no at the thick end.  This too has nothing to do with the ability of Frank Bacci. We train together and bounce together for many years. He is a standup guy a great technician and one of the best friends a man could have.  That doesn’t change the fact that these feats of Magic Are still nothing but tricks. Unfortunately that’s what people like to see. We are his martial artists should not have to reduce ourselves to make believe magic acts to get the  respect and recognition that is deserved. We shouldn’t have to reduce ourselves to being court jesters just to be noticed. Frank would give his life for one of his friends without a second thought. That’s what he should be judged by . To make believe that we are superhuman by these tricks, Take away from the reality of what we truly do.


----------



## CGMWilling

EagleStrike said:


> Thank you for clarifying about Master Barathy but I am confused. Why does this knowledge need to be public? Plus he had to break it with strong ability or he would be hurt...correct? I recall in the 80's Master Barathy breaking skulls at a club in Long Island. Are you saying they were fake too? What about the 2x4 iron man demonstration with I believe (Sensei or above?) Bacchi?





Renshimatt said:


> The skulls were real, we brought them from China. I had one myself. They were meant for Dental students because they had teeth in them. They were dried out and easy to break. As for the breaking of 1x3s (not 2x4s) you will notice that when a person doing the striking hits the person it will be close to the strikers hands so the top ot the object can stretch enough to snap the 1x3.You will never see them strike the person with the end of the wood.  Just like watching somebody break a baseball bat with a kick. They will always head down by the handle no at the thick end.  This too has nothing to do with the ability of Frank Bacci. We train together and bounce together for many years. He is a standup guy a great technician and one of the best friends a man could have.  That doesn’t change the fact that these feats of Magic Are still nothing but tricks. Unfortunately that’s what people like to see. We are his martial artists should not have to reduce ourselves to make believe magic acts to get the  respect and recognition that is deserved. We shouldn’t have to reduce ourselves to being court jesters just to be noticed. Frank would give his life for one of his friends without a second thought. That’s what he should be judged by . To make believe that we are superhuman by these tricks, Take away from the reality of what we truly do.


----------



## CGMWilling

Why is the truth so hard for people to hear. I am sorry if my honesty is offensive, but I find that Making believe that we have supernatural powers isn’t  honest. We possess many great insights and strengths that have been earned and worked for for decades. I don’t fortunately only people who try to possess the talents That many of us have  attained  comes from nothing more than passion hard work and sacrifice. It should not be diluted by her side show performance. Having to demonstrate I dishonest magic trick takes away from the honor  of what some men have achieved and can be overshadowed by people who have come up with demonstrations that make them appear to be more than they are.  People displaying magic cheeseballs, reduces the art  and makes the rest of us look like the frauds that these people are.  You cannot tell a true martial artist by the act they put on by the class they teach along with their dedication to the students. When they are exposed , They make us all look bad. Watching George Dillman on ******** with penn and teller  was in embarrassment to the art  and made us all look like fools. There has to be a better way. And if anyone finds honesty offensive , I’m sorry you feel that way. But if you watch the karate kid and believe you can steal a black belt out of somebody else’s bag and win a black Belt division , You are in for a surprise.


Renshimatt said:


> The skulls were real, we brought them from China. I had one myself. They were meant for Dental students because they had teeth in them. They were dried out and easy to break. As for the breaking of 1x3s (not 2x4s) you will notice that when a person doing the striking hits the person it will be close to the strikers hands so the top ot the object can stretch enough to snap the 1x3.You will never see them strike the person with the end of the wood.  Just like watching somebody break a baseball bat with a kick. They will always head down by the handle no at the thick end.  This too has nothing to do with the ability of Frank Bacci. We train together and bounce together for many years. He is a standup guy a great technician and one of the best friends a man could have.  That doesn’t change the fact that these feats of Magic Are still nothing but tricks. Unfortunately that’s what people like to see. We are his martial artists should not have to reduce ourselves to make believe magic acts to get the  respect and recognition that is deserved. We shouldn’t have to reduce ourselves to being court jesters just to be noticed. Frank would give his life for one of his friends without a second thought. That’s what he should be judged by . To make believe that we are superhuman by these tricks, Take away from the reality of what we truly do.


----------



## Headhunter

Renshimatt said:


> Why is the truth so hard for people to hear. I am sorry if my honesty is offensive, but I find that Making believe that we have supernatural powers isn’t  honest. We possess many great insights and strengths that have been earned and worked for for decades. I don’t fortunately only people who try to possess the talents That many of us have  attained  comes from nothing more than passion hard work and sacrifice. It should not be diluted by her side show performance. Having to demonstrate I dishonest magic trick takes away from the honor  of what some men have achieved and can be overshadowed by people who have come up with demonstrations that make them appear to be more than they are.  People displaying magic cheeseballs, reduces the art  and makes the rest of us look like the frauds that these people are.  You cannot tell a true martial artist by the act they put on by the class they teach along with their dedication to the students. When they are exposed , They make us all look bad. Watching George Dillman on ******** with penn and teller  was in embarrassment to the art  and made us all look like fools. There has to be a better way. And if anyone finds honesty offensive , I’m sorry you feel that way. But if you watch the karate kid and believe you can steal a black belt out of somebody else’s bag and win a black Belt division , You are in for a surprise.


You do realise you're having a row with people from 3 years ago right?


----------



## Grenadier

*Admin's Note:*

With that being said, there's simply nothing that needs to be said any more.  This thread is closed, and not up for further discussion.  

-G


----------

